# Weird news



## Guest

Jail for man who sent train of strippers to neighbour’s house

_OMAHA, Neb. — A Nebraska man has been sentenced to four years in prison for sending prostitutes 
to strip on his neighbour’s front porch dozens of times over a three-year period.

The Omaha World-Herald reports that 45-year-old Douglas Goldsberry of Elkhorn was sentenced 
Friday in Douglas County District Court after pleading no contest in September to pandering.

Authorities say Goldsberry hired prostitutes to bare their breasts and strip on his neighbour’s porch 
while he watched from his house.

The family with two small children reported that women had shown up as many as 75 times since 2013, 
exposing themselves and sometimes kicking the door and yelling for payment.

Goldsberry also has been indicted in federal court for possession of child pornography and faces up to 
20 years in prison if convicted._


----------



## butterknucket

Well then!


----------



## Wardo

> _... exposing themselves and sometimes kicking the door and yelling for payment._


It’s a wicked life.
But what the hell.
Everybody got to eat.


----------



## Bubb

laristotle said:


> _exposing themselves and sometimes kicking the door and yelling for payment.
> _


Really though..who hasn't been there ?GF^%@


----------



## Wardo

Lmao


----------



## mhammer

Whatever happened to disguising your voice, phoning and asking if someone has "Prince Albert in a can"?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> sometimes kicking the door and yelling for payment


In my case they are kicking the door trying to get out


----------



## Lola

That's really effed up and very weird. 

Some people.


----------



## Adcandour

My neighbors never do anything for me. I hate them.


----------



## Mooh

Um...

If you're going to hire prostitutes...

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> Whatever happened to disguising your voice, phoning and asking if someone has "Prince Albert in a can"?


Aunt Jemima by the box...


----------



## bzrkrage

mhammer said:


> Whatever happened to disguising your voice, phoning and asking if someone has "Prince Albert in a can"?


Oh, he’s here!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## butterknucket

Not quite as fucked up as a teacher I had in college who went out of province for his father's funeral, and then came home to find his estranged wife and his new girlfriend dead in his house, neither of who knew each other.


----------



## Guest

a snippet from the National Post

Facebook says it needs your nudes so it can know 
what you look like naked to combat revenge porn

_Would you voluntarily send Facebook nude photos of yourself? 
The company is insisting it needs them – for your own protection.

Let’s say you have a spiteful ex who decides to embarrass you by 
posting a nude photo made in private. Facebook says if you send 
the photo to the company first, it will make sure it never shows 
up on its site.

But can you trust Facebook? The company says it won’t store the 
photos but instead create a digital footprint so that its image-
matching technology can prevent any future uploading of a copy of 
the photograph.

The one caveat is the original image file needs to be uploaded._


----------



## Guest

a snippet from the Toronto Sun_

KANSAS CITY, Mo. — A police interrogation of a Kansas City man charged with drug and gun offences ended prematurely 
when an investigator was driven from the room by the suspect’s excessive flatulence.
A detective reported that when asked for his address, 24-year-old Sean Sykes Jr. “leaned to one side of his chair and released 
a loud fart before answering.”
The Kansas City Star reports that Sykes “continued to be flatulent” and the detective was forced to quickly end the interview._


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> a snippet from the Toronto Sun
> _
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — A police interrogation of a Kansas City man charged with drug and gun offences ended prematurely
> when an investigator was driven from the room by the suspect’s excessive flatulence.
> A detective reported that when asked for his address, 24-year-old Sean Sykes Jr. “leaned to one side of his chair and released
> a loud fart before answering.”
> The Kansas City Star reports that Sykes “continued to be flatulent” and the detective was forced to quickly end the interview._


That just made me laugh out loud, and I need a good laugh today.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> a snippet from the National Post
> 
> Facebook says it needs your nudes so it can know
> what you look like naked to combat revenge porn
> 
> _Would you voluntarily send Facebook nude photos of yourself?
> The company is insisting it needs them – for your own protection.
> 
> Let’s say you have a spiteful ex who decides to embarrass you by
> posting a nude photo made in private. Facebook says if you send
> the photo to the company first, it will make sure it never shows
> up on its site.
> 
> But can you trust Facebook? The company says it won’t store the
> photos but instead create a digital footprint so that its image-
> matching technology can prevent any future uploading of a copy of
> the photograph.
> 
> The one caveat is the original image file needs to be uploaded._


Do we need any more proof that big brother is watching?


----------



## Guest

Mooh said:


> Um...
> 
> If you're going to hire prostitutes...
> 
> Oh, never mind.


MON DIEU! First sex doll brothel opens in Paris


----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


> MON DIEU! First sex doll brothel opens in Paris


Hmmmm.....so I guess its not cheating then???


----------



## Diablo

I wish my neighbor did that to me.

heavy punishments there though.


----------



## Diablo

capnjim said:


> Hmmmm.....so I guess its not cheating then???


if a woman can get jealous of you looking at another woman in a mall, how do you think youre going to get a pass on this one? 
Also, if I already have a woman I'm not using my cheat card on a doll.


----------



## Diablo

You know what's weird news? That Natalie Woods death has now been ruled as "suspicious "...almost 40 years later. That whole story had creepy all over it.
Gosh cops are dumb (or corrupt). As if there's much chance of evidence, reliable witnesses etc now if it ever went to trial.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> MON DIEU! First sex doll brothel opens in Paris


Part of me winces and exclaims "Ewwwwww!!". At the same time, having seen the odd news item on these "items", one quickly realizes there is a reasonably big population of men who are severely disadvantaged in terms of attracting a female partner for copulatory purposes. They may be disfigured or deformed in some way, they may be on the autism spectrum, developmentally challenged, or simply be pathologically shy. Whatever the case, interacting with an actual live person is unlikely to go well, if it even gets started. And from what I gather, purchase of these "items" does not come cheap. So, if someone is developmentally challenged, you're probably not going to have the sort of income that permits such purchases, but that doesn't mean all those hormones are not going to show up in your life and body. I would hope that those men who might have much greater luck with the ladies, if they got their act together, would find something better to do than cavort with life-size manga. But for those whose luck is not likely to favour them very much, no matter how much it makes me wince, I'm happy they can find something that feels vaguely like intimacy for at least a little while. In many ways, not much creepier than those folks whose social life is restricted to facebook or a half-dozen cats.


----------



## Guest

Add to that the current metoo movement.
Guys may not want to get involved with women anymore.


----------



## cheezyridr

mhammer said:


> Part of me winces and exclaims "Ewwwwww!!". At the same time, having seen the odd news item on these "items", one quickly realizes there is a reasonably big population of men who are severely disadvantaged in terms of attracting a female partner for copulatory purposes. They may be disfigured or deformed in some way, they may be on the autism spectrum, developmentally challenged, or simply be pathologically shy. Whatever the case, interacting with an actual live person is unlikely to go well, if it even gets started. And from what I gather, purchase of these "items" does not come cheap. So, if someone is developmentally challenged, you're probably not going to have the sort of income that permits such purchases, but that doesn't mean all those hormones are not going to show up in your life and body. I would hope that those men who might have much greater luck with the ladies, if they got their act together, would find something better to do than cavort with life-size manga. But for those whose luck is not likely to favour them very much, no matter how much it makes me wince, I'm happy they can find something that feels vaguely like intimacy for at least a little while. In many ways, not much creepier than those folks whose social life is restricted to facebook or a half-dozen cats.



i suspect that most people who purchase them will be men who are tired of women's bullshit. me, i don't want a doll, i want a robot, so she can be my stepford wife. alot of women will purchase them too. sex shops sell way more dildos and vibrators than fleshlights


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> MON DIEU! First sex doll brothel opens in Paris


Will there be another pronoun to remember for those who prefer this over humans? At least they won't be going to the news with allegations.


----------



## Guest

SP's, espees (silent partner)?


----------



## leftysg

Saw this yesterday and it made me think of the St. Cleve Chronicle and the fisherman who was reeling in his limit. Apologies to any hunters.


A hunter was knocked unconscious after a goose that was shot and killed fell from the sky in Maryland.

Robert Meilhammer was severely injured after the bird plummeted towards the ground after being shot by a group of hunters.

The 51-year-old was taken to hospital in Baltimore after suffering injuries to his head and face.

“These birds weigh anywhere from 10 to probably 14 pounds. They can have a wingspan of up to six feet,” Candy Thomson, from Maryland Natural Resources Police, told local media. 

“So, if they’re 35 yards up in the air, and they’re falling 60 feet and they hit you on the head, it’s going to definitely cause severe damage.”

It was unclear whether Mr Meilhammer was hunting the geese at the time of the accident. 

Maryland Natural Resources Police said it occurred near the Miles River where a group of people had leased private land to hunt a flock of geese.

“It doesn’t happen often, but you’re a hunter, you’re concentrating on what you’re shooting at, and you don’t see something until it’s too late,” Ms Thomson said.

Mr Meilhammer is believed to be in a stable condition.


----------



## mhammer

When I was teaching CEGEP, we had a lot of Cree students from James Bay attending. And one of the things I learned about was the northern tradition of "goose week". Basically, what it amounts to is that, as Canada geese are beginning their autumn migration down south in large numbers, you point your shotgun up at the sky, and fill up your freezer with what falls down. I wonder how many people, historically, suffer such head injuries during that period.


----------



## cheezyridr

here's a piece of weird news:

Super Bowl 2018 final score: Eagles win first Super Bowl title, top Patriots in thriller


----------



## Guest

Suspected carbon monoxide leak symptoms at Ontario cottage were actually pot brownie effects


----------



## Guest

Hiring a stripper for a funeral? In China, it could cost you

_The practice of hiring funeral strippers in rural China faces tighter curbs after the government 
announced cash rewards for people who report them to a special hotline.

The ministry of culture said it was targeting “striptease” and other “obscene, pornographic, and 
vulgar performances” at funerals, weddings and traditional new year public gatherings.

Authorities started clamping down on the practice in 2006 and began a second campaign in 2015. 
The latest is focused on 19 cities in the provinces of Henan, Anhui, Jiangsu and Hebei, the ministry 
said on its website, which also gave the hotline number.

Communities in rural China reportedly believe such shows enourage bigger attendances at funerals 
in order to honour the dead and bring them good fortune. The media has blamed it on increasing 
materialism as the country opens up to the West, while experts say the shows pay tribute to fertility.

The Global Times reported that rural households were showing off their disposable incomes by hiring 
“actors, singers, comedians, and – most recently, strippers – to comfort the bereaved and entertain 
the mourners”._


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Check out the 4th photo in the story....That will be $400 and 3 demerit points please.

Smart parking spot pilot test paves way for future downtown drivers


----------



## Guest

a snippet from the Toronto Sun

_“Have you ever dreamed of job testing one of the most advances ADVANCED sex products
on the planet?” the Silicon Sex World job posting asks.

“We are looking to add a new member to our team to help with new produce PRODUCT 
innovations, as well as quality control and testing of our current product ranges.”_


----------



## Guest

'Eat SHYTE': How this Ontario man's chocolate brand became famous in the U.K.
_The website says the name is an acronym for 'Seriously Helps You To Energize!' but it’s become a viral hit for obvious reasons_


----------



## butterknucket

Monkey loses selfie copyright case. Maybe monkey should sue PETA, appeals court suggests.


----------



## butterknucket

Uranus smells like farts, scientists confirm | CBC Radio


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> 'Eat SHYTE': How this Ontario man's chocolate brand became famous in the U.K.
> _The website says the name is an acronym for 'Seriously Helps You To Energize!' but it’s become a viral hit for obvious reasons_


My sister dated that guy briefly.


----------



## butterknucket

'Mystery pooper' unmasked as school chief


----------



## Guest

_the "poopetrator"_. lol


----------



## butterknucket

I wonder if Tim Horton's will be using this in a training video?

Woman detained after video appears to show her throwing poop at Tim Hortons staff


----------



## Guest

German firefighters trained to deal with sex-toy emergencies
_
Vas ist das?

German firefighters are getting a new kink to their duties. They’re not just trained 
to rescue kittens from trees and people from burning buildings anymore.

Now, crews are being trained to rescue men who have sex toy emergencies. Apparently, 
for the firefighters, it’s become a tonne of Teutonic trouble.

The new training is teaching them to cut off penis rings or to extract toys from, er, hard to 
reach places. The new initiative was launched after a slew of calls from kinkos in chaos.

Among the incidents was a man who had crochet needles stuck in his urethra and another 
herr-head who got his manhood stuck in a bottle.

The training is called “Maschinenunfaelle,” which translates into “mechanical failures” and 
instructs personnel on how to remove the toys without injury.

Six hundred took the course this week in Dresden.

Typical of the challenges was a weightlifter who was rescued by fire crews after his penis 
became stuck in the middle of an iron weight. That took rescuers three hours to cut him free 
with a grinder and a vibrating saw._


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> _That took rescuers three hours ......... with a grinder and a vibrating saw._


Man, I hope he got off.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> German firefighters trained to deal with sex-toy emergencies
> _
> Typical of the challenges was a weightlifter who was rescued by fire crews after his penis
> became stuck in the middle of an iron weight. That took rescuers three hours to cut him free
> with a grinder and a vibrating saw._


the wrong tools for the job. if those weights are cast iron, that stuff is brittle and will snap right in half if there is pressire in the right place. i watch pipefitters cut pipe with a chain all the time


----------



## Guest

speaking of ..

SEX BOMB: Vibrator, other toys, spark shutdown at Berlin airport

_Employees at Berlin’s Schonefeld Airport were left abuzz on Tuesday after a passenger’s vibrator and other sex toys, 
were mistaken for a bomb, causing the terminal to be closed, CNN reports.

During a routine baggage check, workers discovered “suspicious content in a luggage piece” in one of the X-rays, 
German police said, according to CNN.

An alert about the scan was sent out before 11 a.m. local time, and police shut down the airport’s terminal D to investigate. 
The passenger was summoned over the airport speaker to explain what was in his luggage but was sheepish about what 
was in it, saying it contained “technical stuff,” police told the news station.

The bomb squad was called in and authorities eventually determined the bag contained sex toys. The terminal was 
reopened at noon._


----------



## Guest

Body painter’s thong illusion pranks barflies
_
The paint-brush wielding prankster sent a model posing as a waitress into a Maryland bar. 
The model — named Shannon — was wearing just a thong, pasties and body paint.

“I love it! I hate you!” one woman joked.

“I literally cannot believe that you are doing that. That’s so amazing,” a female patron said. 
“It looks so good though. You look great naked.”

As she poked the model’s painted breast with her finger, she added: “You have nice boobies.”_


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> _
> As she poked the model’s painted breast with her finger, she added: “You have nice boobies.”_


sexual assault


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket

Midnight Mania! UFC Fighter Gets Free Underwear After Getting Sack Caught in Drill


----------



## Guest




----------



## SaucyJack

Few more punches to the head and he might be able to spell. Jesus that was hard to read.


----------



## butterknucket

Virginia man puts up electric fence near a school bus stop to keep kids off his lawn


----------



## cheezyridr

butterknucket said:


> Virginia man puts up electric fence near a school bus stop to keep kids off his lawn



some of the articles i found on that page read like a 4th grade book report.


----------



## Robert1950

Virginia Man. Electric Fence. Keep the kids out. Just doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Guest

Man accused of sexually assaulting dying beaver

_News outlet KVEW reported 35-year-old Richard Delp was arrested on Labour Day 
after a woman reportedly saw the man doing the dirty deeds to the dying critter.

The unnamed witness told KVEW she saw someone run over the beaver with a vehicle 
at Columbia Park in Kennewick, Wash. She said she tried to help the wounded creature 
by wrapping it in a towel and went home to retrieve a container to put the beaver in.

But when she returned about a half hour later, the woman reportedly saw a man lying 
next to the injured beaver with his pants unzipped, the Tri-City Herald reported._


----------



## butterknucket

I'm neither here nor there on the alien thing, but here's an interesting story. 

Alien signals spotted from galaxy 3bn light years away


----------



## Guest

Thomas the TanKKK Engine? NRA TV puts ‘Thomas & Friends’ in Ku Klux Klan hoods to mock announcement about show adding ethnically diverse trains


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Thomas the TanKKK Engine? NRA TV puts ‘Thomas & Friends’ in Ku Klux Klan hoods to mock announcement about show adding ethnically diverse trains


What the hell is this world coming to? 

This is insane!


----------



## Dorian2

butterknucket said:


> I'm neither here nor there on the alien thing, but here's an interesting story.
> 
> Alien signals spotted from galaxy 3bn light years away


I had 2 bounces out of the site. Be careful visiting that link.


----------



## brucew

butterknucket said:


> I'm neither here nor there on the alien thing, but here's an interesting story.
> 
> Alien signals spotted from galaxy 3bn light years away


When they unscramble it maybe it'll be the 1936 summer olympics.


----------



## bzrkrage

Teacher Accused Of Feeding Puppy To Turtle Faces Animal Cruelty Charge
Teacher fed puppy to snapping turtle charged.


----------



## butterknucket

‘We’re closed forever!’: How the search for the perfect selfie led to bedlam at an Ontario sunflower farm


----------



## Guest

'Dog parks are petri dishes for canine rape culture': 
And more of the ridiculous studies a team of hoaxsters got published in academic journals

_Helen Pluckrose, James A. Lindsay and Peter Boghossian had a hunch: If they 
wrote a bunch of ridiculous papers laced with just enough lefty buzzwords, they 
could probably get them published by major cultural studies papers.

They were absolutely right: Of 20 papers authored by the trio under fake names, 
seven were accepted and another five were still under review. The project has 
been referred to as Sokal 2, a reference to the famed 1996 case in which American 
physicist Alan Sokal successfully published a paper of impenetrable gibberish in a 
peer-reviewed cultural studies journal.
_
Topics;
_
Who Are They to Judge?: Overcoming Anthropometry and a Framework for Fat Bodybuilding

Human Reactions to Rape Culture and Queer Performativity in Urban Dog Parks in Portland, Oregon

Going in Through the Back Door: Challenging Straight Male Homohysteria and Transphobia through 
Receptive Penetrative Sex Toy Use

When the Joke Is on You: A Feminist Perspective on How Positionality Influences Satire

An Ethnography of Breastaurant Masculinity: Themes of Objectification, Sexual Conquest, Male Control, 
and Masculine Toughness in a Sexually Objectifying Restaurant

Moon Meetings and the Meaning of Sisterhood: A Poetic Portrayal of Lived Feminist Spirituality

Our Struggle is My Struggle: Solidarity Feminism as an Intersectional Reply to Neoliberal and Choice Feminism_


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I read that earlier today - fuckin awesome ... lol


----------



## butterknucket

Nanaimo schoolhouse squatters cause tens of thousands of dollars of damage


----------



## Guest

B.C. couple recreate ’Alien’ birth scene for maternity photo shoot
_
“This wasn’t really intended but looking back on the shoot now I feel like that the underlying message, other than the comedy 
and the horror was that, love your kids for who they are. However they come out, whoever they happen to be just love them 
and support them even if they are hideous, alien creatures, give them a hug,” he said.

Nicole Cameron is due in three days and the couple hope the new addition to the family loves Halloween as much as they do.

They don’t know whether their baby is a boy or a girl.

“We’re hoping that it’s human,” he said. “We’re about 99 per cent sure that it will be a human child.”
























_


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


> Nanaimo schoolhouse squatters cause tens of thousands of dollars of damage


No better way to inspire action for improving the community supports for the marginalized than to show complete disdain for that very community.

Like I've mentioned in past, to quote an old Cheech and Chong routine from the early '70s: Sometimes the people who act as spokespersons for your cause are the very last ones you want to act as spokespersons for your cause.

No shortage of stupidity and irrationality in the world. No shortage whatsoever. Unfortunately, the surplus around the world means there is no market for us to export our oversupply.


----------



## butterknucket

'Trans-species' woman has spent $60,000 to transform herself into a dragon


----------



## Guest

butterknucket said:


> 'Trans-species' woman has spent $60,000 to transform herself into a dragon


The people cutting off ears and lopping off noses should be in jail.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> B.C. couple recreate ’Alien’ birth scene for maternity photo shoot
> _
> “This wasn’t really intended but looking back on the shoot now I feel like that the underlying message, other than the comedy
> and the horror was that, love your kids for who they are. However they come out, whoever they happen to be just love them
> and support them even if they are hideous, alien creatures, give them a hug,” he said.
> 
> Nicole Cameron is due in three days and the couple hope the new addition to the family loves Halloween as much as they do.
> 
> They don’t know whether their baby is a boy or a girl.
> 
> “We’re hoping that it’s human,” he said. “We’re about 99 per cent sure that it will be a human child.”
> 
> View attachment 227722
> 
> View attachment 227724
> 
> View attachment 227726
> _



And these assholes are having a kid........wow.


----------



## Guest

I'm guessing you're one of those that doesn't have any halloween spirit as an adult?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> 'Trans-species' woman has spent $60,000 to transform herself into a dragon


Weird.

Does not have any effect on my life what so ever.

Although, the project did inject money into the economy.


----------



## Guest

forest in Quebec heaves up and down


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053684469457149952


----------



## Robert1950

Anything about Kanye West


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Anything about Kanye West


check tmz and let me know


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> And these assholes are having a kid........wow.


why are they assholes?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Robert1950 said:


> Anything about Kanye West


I think I just saw a story where he said he wanted to distance himself from politics......the photo was of him in a MAGA hat.

I didn't read the story, it was just a headline I saw, I just kept scrolling past due to the subject matter.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think I just saw a story where he said he wanted to distance himself from politics......the photo was of him in a MAGA hat.
> 
> I didn't read the story, it was just a headline I saw, I just kept scrolling past due to the subject matter.


that guy is a national treasure


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> check tmz and let me know


You only have to go as far as BBC World News


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> You only have to go as far as BBC World News


you’ve put too much effort in


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> you’ve put too much effort in


Going to the BBC is always my second choice for news. It tends to have more,... distant, view on the news, so it was not much effort at all. American news is a shit storm which I would rather avoid.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

vadsy said:


> that guy is a national treasure


Maybe someone should do like a pirate and bury it then.


----------



## vadsy

Robert1950 said:


> Going to the BBC is always my second choice for news. It tends to have more,... distant, view on the news, so it was not much effort at all. American news is a shit storm which I would rather avoid.


second choice in anything is too much work. you gotta get your Kanye news hard and fast, tmz is your best bet


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> Maybe someone should do like a pirate and bury it then.


or proudly display it at the Smithsonian. one day Nicolas Cage will make a movie about this


----------



## Robert1950

vadsy said:


> second choice in anything is too much work. you gotta get your Kanye news hard and fast, tmz is your best bet


I remember some years ago I watched, or tried to watch, a few episodes of TMZ (I pronounce it TEE-EM-ZED) and this was my reaction.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Woman sues Samsung for $1.8M after cell phone gets stuck inside her vagina

_“I wanted to see how it would feel to put my cell phone on vibration mode inside of me, just 
for fun, but it soon turned out to be a nightmare,” she told judge Andrew Peterson in tears.

“Samsung is definitely at fault here as they offer no warning about the dangers and potential 
risks during the insertion of their products inside their clients male or female body cavities 
or genitals” Salma Briant’s lawyer, Jim McAfee said in court._


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> Woman sues Samsung for $1.8M after cell phone gets stuck inside her vagina


Knowing that there are people with this acuity moving freely in the population helps explain many things that seem inexplicable.


----------



## Kenmac

At the end of that story they also mentioned this:

"Apple faced a similar lawsuit in 2014 after a man had attempted to swallow fourteen iPhones and ended up in the emergency room for mercury poisoning. Apple was eventually forced to legally specify that their products were not fit for human consumption and the man was conceded an undisclosed amount of money."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Woman sues Samsung for $1.8M after cell phone gets stuck inside her vagina
> 
> _“I wanted to see how it would feel to put my cell phone on vibration mode inside of me, just
> for fun, but it soon turned out to be a nightmare,” she told judge Andrew Peterson in tears.
> 
> “Samsung is definitely at fault here as they offer no warning about the dangers and potential
> risks during the insertion of their products inside their clients male or female body cavities
> or genitals” Salma Briant’s lawyer, Jim McAfee said in court._


Years ago I was visiting a customer in Georgia, a maker of ATVs and PWCs.

While waiting in the lobby, I noticed a safety label on a personal water craft, advising that it could be dangerous if the jet (PWCs are water jet propelled) was directed into body cavities.

There was no mistaking the meaning.

That means people have done so.

Really?


----------



## mhammer

SNL used to have a recurring skit called _Appalachian Hospital _or something like that, in which a succession of patients with "unusual" health issues would present themselves to the emergency in-desk. Inevitably, either Chris Parnell or David Spade would present with a counter-intuitive object lodged in a counter-intuitive body-opening, and a far-fetched explanation of how it ended up there.

I guess the scary part is that the skit was reality-based.


----------



## butterknucket

Multi-millionaire crushed to death by tractor driven by his pet dog


----------



## Krelf

South Korea shuts dog meat slaughterhouse

Hard to know what prompted this...societal attitudes, lack of demand or international relations. A whole new perspective on what constitutes dog food!


----------



## Guest

Woman damages dentist's racy Easter display, says she doesn't want her son seeing it










_A television news crew was filming the display earlier this week when 37-year-old Desiree Shepstone took it down. 
She says she didn’t want her *16-year-old son* to be subjected to the “disgusting” display.

“I got a son,” Shepstone said in a Fox News article. “He doesn’t need to see this every time I take him back home from 
school.”_


----------



## chuck_zc

This could be considered a bit weird... 
UPDATED: Man tried to consume skeletal remains found in Conception Bay South, sources say | The Telegram


----------



## chuck_zc

Milkman said:


> View attachment 232014
> 
> 
> Years ago I was visiting a customer in Georgia, a maker of ATVs and PWCs.
> 
> While waiting in the lobby, I noticed a safety label on a personal water craft, advising that it could be dangerous if the jet (PWCs are water jet propelled) was directed into body cavities.
> 
> There was no mistaking the meaning.
> 
> That means people have done so.
> 
> Really?


Bit off topic but I work at a Yamaha dealership. One of my jobs is to re-assemble the ATVs and UTVs when they get here.


----------



## Guest

The U.S. Navy released transcript of the conversation between the two pilots who drew a sky penis


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Woman damages dentist's racy Easter display, says she doesn't want her son seeing it
> 
> View attachment 250816
> 
> 
> _A television news crew was filming the display earlier this week when 37-year-old Desiree Shepstone took it down. _
> _She says she didn’t want her *16-year-old son* to be subjected to the “disgusting” display._
> 
> _“I got a son,” Shepstone said in a Fox News article. “He doesn’t need to see this every time I take him back home from _
> _school.”_


I bet her son was a little pissed about that.


----------



## Guest

N.S. arbitrator says company was right to fire Unifor member masturbating on the job

_Arbitrator Gus Richardson was asked to decide whether the act of loudly masturbating in a stall justified 
discipline and termination, and whether a bathroom stall is a sufficiently private place.

“On this point I accept that there is nothing illegal about masturbation,” he wrote. He said the problem is 
the employee violated the privacy and sense of personal decorum of his co-workers, and ignored warnings 
to stop. “He instead conducted an activity that he knew (and certainly ought to have known) would and did 
cause embarrassment and distress to his co-workers once they became aware that he was doing it in close 
proximity to them.”

The employee testified that he masturbated in one of four stalls in a hangar bathroom, but only when there 
was nobody in a stall next to him. He maintained that he never made noises and kept his phone on silent if 
he was watching videos, but the arbitrator rejected that claim.

“I do not accept the grievor’s testimony that he made no sounds while performing this activity,” Richardson 
wrote. “Obviously if that were true no one would have known that he was doing it. But people did know. They 
could only have known about it because they could hear it.”_


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> I bet her son was a little pissed about that


 sure was ... he was probably the one that put it up for the dentist.


----------



## oldjoat

Sky Penis ?

heck it's just an oversized Stetson.

or maybe trying to draw a "cat in the hat"


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> sure was ... he was probably the one that put it up for the dentist.


Maybe he wanted to take one home
"I'll just keep her in my closet Mom; honest."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

Cones and bones


----------



## Guest

Man fundraising to help rehab 'potentially life-threatening' erection

_Danny Polaris said he suffered from a condition known as Priapism — a painful condition where the penis stands on command for hours on end, but not from sexual stimulation.

On Instagram, Polaris said he had a “dangerous Priapism” that “lasted over a week.” The performance artist said he had a number of painful surgeries to correct the stiff problem and is now recovering in hospital.

Polaris claims the Priapism popped up after he experimented with an alternate drug that’s normally used to treat erectile dysfunction.

“Short answer: bad reaction to a new kind of Viagra,” the man said in another Instagram post about his flag pole problem._


----------



## Guest

'UGLY PEOPLE GET NOWHERE': Mom crowdfunds butt lift for her mental health

_She also has started saving cash for her 14-year-old daughter Tanisha so that she can undergo several procedures like a Brazilian bum lift when she turns 16.

The justification?

“Ugly people get nowhere,” Bellucci told Closer magazine, according to The Mirror.

“Tanisha isn’t the most academic of girls, so I don’t really care about her education, unlike with my boys,” she said, adding, “She will need to rely on her looks to get on in life so she will need to be perfect.”_


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> 'UGLY PEOPLE GET NOWHERE': Mom crowdfunds butt lift for her mental health
> 
> _She also has started saving cash for her 14-year-old daughter Tanisha so that she can undergo several procedures like a Brazilian bum lift when she turns 16.
> 
> The justification?
> 
> “Ugly people get nowhere,” Bellucci told Closer magazine, according to The Mirror.
> 
> “Tanisha isn’t the most academic of girls, so I don’t really care about her education, unlike with my boys,” she said, adding, “She will need to rely on her looks to get on in life so she will need to be perfect.”_


You're supposed to have a license to own a dog, but any asshole can have a child.

Humans.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> 'UGLY PEOPLE GET NOWHERE': Mom crowdfunds butt lift for her mental health
> 
> _She also has started saving cash for her 14-year-old daughter Tanisha so that she can undergo several procedures like a Brazilian bum lift when she turns 16.
> 
> The justification?
> 
> “Ugly people get nowhere,” Bellucci told Closer magazine, according to The Mirror.
> 
> “Tanisha isn’t the most academic of girls, so I don’t really care about her education, unlike with my boys,” she said, adding, “She will need to rely on her looks to get on in life so she will need to be perfect.”_


Talk about a very fucked up perception on life on the mothers part. This made me so angry.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Talk about a very fucked up perception on life on the mothers part. This made me so angry.



Reminds me of the psycho who had her kid in the tanning booth all the time. Seems like troll bait seeking social justice warrior reactions.


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> Man fundraising to help rehab 'potentially life-threatening' erection
> 
> _Danny Polaris said he suffered from a condition known as Priapism — a painful condition where the penis stands on command for hours on end, but not from sexual stimulation.
> 
> On Instagram, Polaris said he had a “dangerous Priapism” that “lasted over a week.” The performance artist said he had a number of painful surgeries to correct the stiff problem and is now recovering in hospital.
> 
> Polaris claims the Priapism popped up after he experimented with an alternate drug that’s normally used to treat erectile dysfunction.
> 
> “Short answer: bad reaction to a new kind of Viagra,” the man said in another Instagram post about his flag pole problem._


I'd find that odd if I hadn't seen it myself...not literally of course. I remember this kid in grade 5 that had to go into the hospital for surgery to correct this same issue. The girls in our class were sure getting a kick out of the "situation" though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Dorian2 said:


> I'd find that odd if I hadn't seen it myself...not literally of course. I remember this kid in grade 5 that had to go into the hospital for surgery to correct this same issue. The girls in our class were sure getting a kick out of the "situation" though.



Having a painful dick is not to be taken lightly. I had a sore one when I was a teenager. Went to the doctor and he gave me some cream to put on it. It said "apply as needed" on it. I put that dang stuff on 8 or 10 times a day, and really rubbed it in well too. Stupid stuff only made the problem worse. It only got more sore.




Fictional story for your entertainment.


----------



## oldjoat

remember , you'll go blind if you do ..... did it till I needed glasses.
and if you look around , most of us end up wearing glasses for something.


----------



## JHarasym

laristotle said:


> a snippet from the Toronto Sun
> _
> KANSAS CITY, Mo. — A police interrogation of a Kansas City man charged with drug and gun offences ended prematurely
> when an investigator was driven from the room by the suspect’s excessive flatulence.
> A detective reported that when asked for his address, 24-year-old Sean Sykes Jr. “leaned to one side of his chair and released
> a loud fart before answering.”
> The Kansas City Star reports that Sykes “continued to be flatulent” and the detective was forced to quickly end the interview._


It's a worlwide problem! Toxic Fart Halts Debate in Kenyan Assembly


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> Man fundraising to help rehab 'potentially life-threatening' erection
> ...
> _Polaris claims the Priapism popped up after he experimented with an alternate drug that’s normally used to treat erectile dysfunction._


Does anyone know what this alternate drug would be? It's not for me, I'm asking for a friend.


----------



## chuck_zc

I think the newest one on the market is mycocksafloppin


----------



## Electraglide

Just a minute while I clean my glasses....anyway,
@boyscout.....might be levitra. The vision changes, especially the blue/green thing are quite a trip. 
Drugs & Medications
As far as the four hour thing goes, who has a phone at a time like that......and the pain does go away, eventually. Do some of you remember what it was like when miniskirts first came out?


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> SNL used to have a recurring skit called _Appalachian Hospital _or something like that, in which a succession of patients with "unusual" health issues would present themselves to the emergency in-desk. Inevitably, either Chris Parnell or David Spade would present with a counter-intuitive object lodged in a counter-intuitive body-opening, and a far-fetched explanation of how it ended up there.
> 
> I guess the scary part is that the skit was reality-based.


A lady I knew used to work in emergency in St. Pauls hospital in Vancouver. She told us a couple of stories about light bulbs and gerbils.


----------



## chuck_zc

I think that's how The Pet Shop Boys got famous???


----------



## Guest

University students, teachers, top most common Sugar Baby careers list

_That’s one way to pay off your student loans._


----------



## Guest

YouTube algorithm deems robot fights 'animal cruelty'


----------



## High/Deaf

PETR?


----------



## laristotle

DMV finally gets licence plate 'pee' joke after 15 years, revokes it


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> DMV finally gets licence plate 'pee' joke after 15 years, revokes it
> 
> View attachment 268646


Those are words ingrained into my brain. My parents said the exact same thing and then when I had kids.


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> DMV finally gets licence plate 'pee' joke after 15 years, revokes it


Tyranny of weeny minds.


----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


> Man fundraising to help rehab 'potentially life-threatening' erection
> 
> _Danny Polaris said he suffered from a condition known as Priapism — a painful condition where the penis stands on command for hours on end, but not from sexual stimulation.
> 
> On Instagram, Polaris said he had a “dangerous Priapism” that “lasted over a week.” The performance artist said he had a number of painful surgeries to correct the stiff problem and is now recovering in hospital.
> 
> Polaris claims the Priapism popped up after he experimented with an alternate drug that’s normally used to treat erectile dysfunction.
> 
> “Short answer: bad reaction to a new kind of Viagra,” the man said in another Instagram post about his flag pole problem._


Without exception the most painful thing I've ever experienced. Mine was medically (not Viagra) induced as part of post prostate cancer therapy. The rule was if it lasts for four hours get thee to a hospital posthaste if you're not already at a hospital. Wait any longer and it may well be the last rise you'll ever get. I had decided I could handle it at home if I started with a half dose but didn't experience relief until 3 and 3/4 hours into it. When I say it was the most painful thing, that's compared to concussions, migraines, an about to burst appendix, broken bones, torsioned testicles, broken nose, slipped discs, etc. I mean, even the oncologist winces when it's discussed.

Viagra, in...oops...on the other hand, is proof that God loves us and wants us to get laid.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> Viagra, in...oops...on the other hand, is proof that God loves us and wants us to get laid.


Tell that to my heart and lungs. But then it's one hell of a way to die.


----------



## laristotle

CANADIAN VAJAYJAY DISASTER and other things.

_A plastic surgery addict is lucky to be alive after her quest to have the world’s “fattest vagina” nearly killed her.

Mary Magdalene, 24, had to have two blood transfusions during the bizarre procedure.

So far, she has spent nearly $130,000 on plastic surgery with her end goal to look like a “bimbo.”

Mission accomplished!

“(My first op) was a boob job. I was working as a stripper since I was 17, and I’ve always loved the fake bimbo look,” the Canadian woman told the Daily Star.

Besides her boobs (three times) she’s had three nose jobs, 20 dental veneers along with countless lip and cheek fillers and three Brazilian butt lifts.

“Seriously, everybody just wants to sleep with me all the time. Cab drivers, doctors, dentists – girlfriends even,” she said.

“The most unusual operation I had was very recently, on my vagina. I custom designed it, so I have the fattest in the world.”








_


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> CANADIAN VAJAYJAY DISASTER and other things.
> 
> _A plastic surgery addict is lucky to be alive after her quest to have the world’s “fattest vagina” nearly killed her.
> 
> Mary Magdalene, 24, had to have two blood transfusions during the bizarre procedure.
> 
> So far, she has spent nearly $130,000 on plastic surgery with her end goal to look like a “bimbo.”
> 
> Mission accomplished!
> 
> “(My first op) was a boob job. I was working as a stripper since I was 17, and I’ve always loved the fake bimbo look,” the Canadian woman told the Daily Star.
> 
> Besides her boobs (three times) she’s had three nose jobs, 20 dental veneers along with countless lip and cheek fillers and three Brazilian butt lifts.
> 
> “Seriously, everybody just wants to sleep with me all the time. Cab drivers, doctors, dentists – girlfriends even,” she said.
> 
> “The most unusual operation I had was very recently, on my vagina. I custom designed it, so I have the fattest in the world.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Omg there is a girl with self esteem issues. Just absolutely out of proportion and hideous.


----------



## Lincoln

Where did she get $130,000 extra dollars???


----------



## Electraglide

Lincoln said:


> Where did she get $130,000 extra dollars???


She's a stripper with big boobs among other things. Not including tips that should work out to around 40 shows a year to pay it off since she was 17. 
@Lola......don't know about self esteem issues, just getting the best "tools" for the job. Can't say if it's a little over the top or not.


----------



## laristotle

Without the background story, I'd swear it's a sex toy. Blow up doll that is.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Without the background story, I'd swear it's a sex toy. Blow up doll that is.


I wonder how long she'd last in a hot steam room or scuba diving at say 100' below the surface.


----------



## butterknucket

Fish Shop Shut Down for Using Googly Eyes to Make Fish Look Fresher


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Omg there is a girl with self esteem issues. Just absolutely out of proportion and hideous.


I’m afraid this goes beyond self esteem. I’m not expert, but I think there are serious mental health issues at play in this person.

Add to that a complete disconnect from reality.....

Looking the way she does in the image, she’d be most likely to be the novelty act in a strip club.

That feather head who threw the chair off the balcony in Toronto looks to be heading in a similar direction.

Inflate lips to 35 psi.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I’m afraid this goes beyond self esteem. I’m not expert, but I think there are serious mental health issues at play in this person.
> 
> Add to that a complete disconnect from reality.....
> 
> Looking the way she does in the image, she’d be most likely to be the novelty act in a strip club.
> 
> That feather head who threw the chair off the balcony in Toronto looks to be heading in a similar direction.
> 
> Inflate lips to 35 psi.


She might be the "novelty" act but I bet she gets paid a lot more that the $20 a dance lap dancers. Probably works more too as a headliner. Without meeting her I can't say too much about her self esteem or mental state. She might have a better hold on reality than either you or me.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> She might be the "novelty" act but I bet she gets paid a lot more that the $20 a dance lap dancers. Probably works more too as a headliner. Without meeting her I can't say too much about her self esteem or mental state. She might have a better hold on reality than either you or me.


I’m not trained, but I can tell she has mental health problems just by looking (unless it’s make up / prosthesis / photoshop and she’s joking).

And anyone who thinks THAT is sexy may also want to seek help.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I’m not trained, but I can tell she has mental health problems just by looking (unless it’s make up / prosthesis / photoshop and she’s joking).
> 
> And anyone who thinks THAT is sexy may also want to seek help.


Never said it was sexy tho to some it might be and a lot of people who go to see strippers/peelers/exotic dancers, male or female don't go for sexy. Some go to laugh and make fun of people. And you can tell just by looking? How nice. At the mall by my place there's at least 5 women working in different stores who could be her sisters though their skin is a little darker. As far as her vag surgery goes, to me it's no different and a lot less noticeable than having a nose job or botox treatments or a butt lift and boob job.


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> CANADIAN VAJAYJAY DISASTER and other things.
> 
> _A plastic surgery addict is lucky to be alive after her quest to have the world’s “fattest vagina” nearly killed her.
> 
> Mary Magdalene, 24, had to have two blood transfusions during the bizarre procedure.
> 
> So far, she has spent nearly $130,000 on plastic surgery with her end goal to look like a “bimbo.”
> 
> Mission accomplished!
> 
> “(My first op) was a boob job. I was working as a stripper since I was 17, and I’ve always loved the fake bimbo look,” the Canadian woman told the Daily Star.
> 
> Besides her boobs (three times) she’s had three nose jobs, 20 dental veneers along with countless lip and cheek fillers and three Brazilian butt lifts.
> 
> “Seriously, everybody just wants to sleep with me all the time. Cab drivers, doctors, dentists – girlfriends even,” she said.
> 
> “The most unusual operation I had was very recently, on my vagina. I custom designed it, so I have the fattest in the world.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Mary Magdalene is probably not her real name


----------



## Dorian2

Electraglide said:


> Never said it was sexy tho to some it might be and a lot of people who go to see strippers/peelers/exotic dancers, male or female don't go for sexy. Some go to laugh and make fun of people. And you can tell just by looking? How nice. At the mall by my place there's at least 5 women working in different stores who could be her sisters though their skin is a little darker. As far as her vag surgery goes, to me it's no different and a lot less noticeable than having a nose job or botox treatments or a butt lift and boob job.


Yep. She's perfectly normal. lol She was pretty stunning before though.

Dancer spends £85k on plastic surgery to get 38J boobs and 'Angelina Jolie lips'


----------



## laristotle

Dorian2 said:


> She was pretty stunning before though.


I agree


----------



## Electraglide

Like she said, she's sure if she had a different career she'd look basic. I think her basic look is fine too but she's happy with what she's doing and it probably helps in her line of work.
@allthumbs56.....she's from Toronto and a stripper. Does it make any difference if Mary Magdalene is her real name or her stage name? Both of these ladies seem to have a pretty good handle on things.
Let's see now, big boobs, big butt, big puffy lips and who knows what's under the cloths or how much the Dr. got paid. No ink that can be seen though.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Never said it was sexy tho to some it might be and a lot of people who go to see strippers/peelers/exotic dancers, male or female don't go for sexy. Some go to laugh and make fun of people. And you can tell just by looking? How nice. At the mall by my place there's at least 5 women working in different stores who could be her sisters though their skin is a little darker. As far as her vag surgery goes, to me it's no different and a lot less noticeable than having a nose job or botox treatments or a butt lift and boob job.


LMAO.

Nobody could possibly have that many disfiguring surgeries without a screw loose.

It’s not about any one particular procedure.

But hey man, fill your boots.

I definitely get that we have different ideas of sanity and beauty.


----------



## Electraglide

It's no worse than this.








They don't think it's disfiguring or and I don't think there's a screw loose here. But anyway you see things your way and I see things mine.


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> It's no worse than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't think it's disfiguring or and I don't think there's a screw loose here. But anyway you see things your way and I see things mine.


Milk's right ................ there's a screw loose.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Milk's right ................ there's a screw loose.


There's lots of cultures that will disagree with you including mine. 








If you're talking about me, well the jury is still puzzling about that and they're waiting to hear from the shrinks. Your gov't dollars are paying for everything so they figure at least another year and a half.


----------



## Dorian2

I'm not sure equating old foreign cultures with this is really the same thing as Jolie Lips, Dolly tits, and Botox hips. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> I'm not sure equating old foreign cultures with this is really the same thing as Jolie Lips, Dolly tits, and Botox hips. I may be wrong though.


Those cultures are still around today but now that you mention it no one seems to question Angelina's sanity.....didn't she go for extreme reduction and Dolly's been bouncing along for years. Joan River could be a poster child but no one mentions her.


----------



## Dorian2

Electraglide said:


> Those cultures are still around today but now that you mention it no one seems to question Angelina's sanity.....didn't she go for extreme reduction and Dolly's been bouncing along for years. Joan River could be a poster child but no one mentions her.


I think the difference is that the 24 year old looks like a nightmarish blowup doll. But I have simple tastes. I thought her natural beauty spoke for itself honestly. She didn't seem to see that in herself unfortunately. I'm not sure I get the culture thing regarding her to be honest.


----------



## laristotle

Dorian2 said:


> She didn't seem to see that in herself unfortunately.


Figured she could make more money plumped out?
Her own words from the article;
_ I was working as a stripper since I was 17, and I’ve always loved the fake bimbo look.
Seriously, everybody just wants to sleep with me all the time. Cab drivers, doctors, dentists – girlfriends even._


----------



## Dorian2

laristotle said:


> Figured she could make more money plumped out?
> Her own words from the article;
> _ I was working as a stripper since I was 17, and I’ve always loved the fake bimbo look.
> Seriously, everybody just wants to sleep with me all the time. Cab drivers, doctors, dentists – girlfriends even._


I'm sure she does make more money with that "look". I'm wondering what's going to happen a couple of years down the road when the novelty runs out.


----------



## jb welder

Back in my day, you used to be able to get a good circus freak job without all the mods.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Back in my day, you used to be able to get a good circus freak job without all the mods.


But these days the fat bearded lady can be seen everywhere in any city, same with the tattooed lady and it's no longer politically correct to display Little People. Not even politically correct to have elephants any more. Now they make good money from going on TV.


----------



## Kenmac

Electraglide said:


> But these days the fat bearded lady can be seen everywhere in any city, same with the tattooed lady and it's no longer politically correct to display Little People. Not even politically correct to have elephants any more. Now they make good money from going on TV.


Here's something I posted awhile back relating to that.


----------



## vadsy

Kenmac said:


> Here's something I posted awhile back relating to that.


people are more accepting these days


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Unloyal sex robots 
_
Sex doll enthusiast Brick Dollbanger (likely not his real name) told the Daily Star he fears something as simple as a coding error could turn robot love slaves into violent machines capable of hitting or strangling their human owners.

“It scares me to death, it’s a machine and it’s always going to be a machine,” said Dollbanger, who has worked closely with manufacturers Realbotix and Abyss.

Dollbanger said the robots aren’t going to be beings that “you can hit with a pipe and it’s going to fall apart” but it’s possible the machines are going to be much stronger than normal humans._


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket

Oregon Woman Arrested for Allegedly Feeding Co-Workers Meth Bean Dip


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Oregon Woman Arrested for Allegedly Feeding Co-Workers Meth Bean Dip


I've had brownies made with Pot and Hash Oil but meth in the bean dip is going a bit too far. It should be in the ice cream.


----------



## laristotle

Man allegedly threatened farmers who denied him livestock love

_According to the New Jersey Herald, 31-year-old Richard Decker allegedly sent messages to farms and horse stables in Sussex County, N.J., in August 2018 enquiring if he could have sexual relationships with their barn animals — specifically cows and/or horses.

After being denied some animal loving, Decker reportedly began harassing the farmers, sending them threatening messages and leaving homemade metal spikes in their driveways to deflate the tires on their vehicles._


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

Nobody Was Shot in NYC Over the Weekend for the First Time Since 1993


----------



## butterknucket

Indecent act in class horrifies Dawson teacher


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


>


This one sort of confuses me.

Not really funny, just weird.

I suppose it’s in the right thread.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


>


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> This one sort of confuses me.
> 
> Not really funny, just weird.
> 
> I suppose it’s in the right thread.


Well, it is random and it does tie into the post by laristotle that preceeded it. Not too sure about the dancing sunflowers tho.


----------



## butterknucket

Trans woman who complained salons wouldn't wax genitalia ordered to pay $6K


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Trans woman who complained salons wouldn't wax genitalia ordered to pay $6K


Strange.....she lives in Vancouver and couldn't find someone to wax her yet straight men and gay men probably can.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Strange.....she lives in Vancouver and couldn't find someone to wax her yet straight men and gay men probably can.


Did you see the picture of 'her.'


----------



## Jim DaddyO

butterknucket said:


> Trans woman who complained salons wouldn't wax genitalia ordered to pay $6K


Equal rights and fair treatment? Fine, sign me up, I'm all for it.

By the same token, abuse the system and go too far? I think the decision is a good one. Ms. Yaniv went way over the line and got caught. That's how the system ought to work.

I hope this puts an end to some of the bullshit. Which is what Ms. Yaniv is full of. It's disgusting to use something designed to protect people in a manner that trys to harm people.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Did you see the picture of 'her.'


Yup and what she looks like has nothing to do with it. Probably quite a few women out there who'd like to dip a man in wax and pull the hair out. Me I figure she wanted to get her name in the papers and did just that. Now there will probably be a bunch of places who will do it for her just to get their names in the papers just to show how 'enlightened' they are and to reap the benefits of free advertising.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Yup and what she looks like has nothing to do with it. Probably quite a few women out there who'd like to dip a man in wax and pull the hair out. Me I figure she wanted to get her name in the papers and did just that. Now there will probably be a bunch of places who will do it for her just to get their names in the papers just to show how 'enlightened' they are and to reap the benefits of free advertising.


Yep


----------



## laristotle

'What were they thinking?' South Dakota meth awareness campaign mocked for implying whole state is 'on it'










_Bill Pearce, assistant dean at the University of California at Berkeley’s Haas School of Business, said any sincere messaging by the governor was lost by an ad campaign that embodies “poor strategy and poor execution.”“I can’t imagine this is what they intended to do; any good marketer would look at this and say: ‘Yeah, let’s not do that,’ ” Pearce said. “I’m sure South Dakota residents don’t like being laughed at. That’s what’s happening right now.”

“South Dakota’s anti-meth campaign launch is sparking conversations around the state and the country,” she said. “The mission of the campaign is to raise awareness – to get people talking about how they can be part of the solution and not just the problem. It is working.”

But Pearce isn’t buying it.

“There’s another trope that goes ‘When they’re running you out of town, pick up a baton and pretend you’re leading the parade,’” he said. “That’s what this feels like.”_


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> 'What were they thinking?' South Dakota meth awareness campaign mocked for implying whole state is 'on it'
> 
> View attachment 280458
> 
> 
> _Bill Pearce, assistant dean at the University of California at Berkeley’s Haas School of Business, said any sincere messaging by the governor was lost by an ad campaign that embodies “poor strategy and poor execution.”“I can’t imagine this is what they intended to do; any good marketer would look at this and say: ‘Yeah, let’s not do that,’ ” Pearce said. “I’m sure South Dakota residents don’t like being laughed at. That’s what’s happening right now.”
> 
> “South Dakota’s anti-meth campaign launch is sparking conversations around the state and the country,” she said. “The mission of the campaign is to raise awareness – to get people talking about how they can be part of the solution and not just the problem. It is working.”
> 
> But Pearce isn’t buying it.
> 
> “There’s another trope that goes ‘When they’re running you out of town, pick up a baton and pretend you’re leading the parade,’” he said. “That’s what this feels like.”_


I've been to South Dakota......they could be right. Have you seen what the do to the mountains there?


----------



## Electraglide

Not too sure if this is weird or just annoying. I received a letter today from Mississauga.....which in itself is annoying. According to the date stamp on the letter it was cleared on the 4rd. Good thing it was nothing important.


----------



## Hammerhands

I like the SD meth campaign. I wouldn’t worry what anyone thinks of SD. I doubt they care.


----------



## jb welder

Hammerhands said:


> I like the SD meth campaign. I wouldn’t worry what anyone thinks of SD. I doubt they care.


I laughed at the jokes but I agree with you. Chris Selley wrote a good article about it in the National Post today.


----------



## boyscout

Electraglide said:


> Not too sure if this is weird or just annoying. I received a letter today from Mississauga.....which in itself is annoying. According to the date stamp on the letter it was cleared on the 4rd. Good thing it was nothing important.


You haven't been paying attention. Canada Post has bowed to pressure from environmentalists and no longer uses fuel in its trucks. Considering that somebody had to push the mail truck from Mississauga to Alberta (?) you got pretty good service.


----------



## Electraglide

boyscout said:


> You haven't been paying attention. Canada Post has bowed to pressure from environmentalists and no longer uses fuel in its trucks. Considering that somebody had to push the mail truck from Mississauga to Alberta (?) you got pretty good service.


I hear they are going back to methane, especially in Toronto area.


----------



## laristotle

Not weird, just plain stupid.

SHOCKINGLY DUMB: Motorcyclist busted at cop shop allegedly on stolen bike with Taser

_Halton Regional Police claim the accused was picking up a “recently released prisoner” when officers noticed the licence plate on the motorcycle he was riding was “incorrect.”

“In depth inspection of the motorcycle revealed the vehicle identification number (VIN) had been tampered with and the motorcycle was, in fact, stolen from Hamilton,” police alleged in a statement released Tuesday.

Cops said the motorcyclist was subsequently arrested and allegedly found to be in possession of three controlled substances as well as a conducted energy weapon._


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Not weird, just plain stupid.
> 
> SHOCKINGLY DUMB: Motorcyclist busted at cop shop allegedly on stolen bike with Taser
> 
> _Halton Regional Police claim the accused was picking up a “recently released prisoner” when officers noticed the licence plate on the motorcycle he was riding was “incorrect.”
> 
> “In depth inspection of the motorcycle revealed the vehicle identification number (VIN) had been tampered with and the motorcycle was, in fact, stolen from Hamilton,” police alleged in a statement released Tuesday.
> 
> Cops said the motorcyclist was subsequently arrested and allegedly found to be in possession of three controlled substances as well as a conducted energy weapon._


Is that what they call it now, a "conducted energy weapon"? I wonder if the guy was wearing his work jacket with the company name and his on it. "Incorrect" license plate? Did it say trailer on it?


----------



## mhammer

I can't think of a better thread for this item than here. DEFINITELY a weird one. One of those be-careful-what-you-wish-for-because-you-might-just-get-it things. As the fellow on the boat suggests, the bird likely thought there was easy pickings, swooped down, and found it got a bit of a surprise. Oops, fish don't usually grab me back!

Octopus battles bald eagle in video shot off B.C. coast | CBC News


----------



## butterknucket

Bank employee who allegedly stole $88K arrested after posting photos of cash on social media


----------



## laristotle

THE O-SEAT: Porn site releases vibrating bike seat cushion

_Porn company CamSoda recently released the O-Seat, a titillating stationary bike seat cushion that users can purchase to amp up their cycle session, the New York Post reports.

The seat cushion gives users the option to slip a vibrator into the seat to make their ride just a little more pleasurable.

The porn company recommends using the Lovense Lush vibrator with the seat. With it, riders can link their O-Seat to their CamSoda account through their mobile device and, if they set their account to public, can let users on the porn site control the intensity of the vibration.

If their account is private, the vibration is controlled by the rider or a friend, according to the news release._


----------



## High/Deaf

Just a vibrator? Go big or go home!


----------



## oldjoat

now you're just poking fun at it .


----------



## allthumbs56

High/Deaf said:


> Just a vibrator? Go big or go home!


I'm assuming that the coveralls have a zippered crotch


----------



## butterknucket

Trans activist involved in controversial waxing complaints facing weapons charges


----------



## allthumbs56

butterknucket said:


> Trans activist involved in controversial waxing complaints facing weapons charges


I guess with "all that going on" he/she is afraid of getting sexually assaulted


----------



## Dorian2

butterknucket said:


> Trans activist involved in controversial waxing complaints facing weapons charges


That person needs some serious help. Doesn't seem to be about sexual identity in this case. It's a LOT more than that. And it ain't good.


----------



## butterknucket

Has anyone heard about this?

Russian spy ship off US coast operating in 'unsafe manner,' officials say - CNNPolitics


----------



## laristotle

Sex dolls again









Mississauga lays two charges against Aura Dolls, silicone sex doll rental business

_According to its website, the business offers sanitized rental silicone dolls for sexual gratification, but recommends using condoms and was still taking reservations Tuesday afternoon between 8 a.m. and 2 a.m. from Monday to Friday.

Rates ranged from $90 for 30 minutes to $480 for four hours with a single doll, whose names and descriptions range from “Harper, The Perfect Girl Next Door” to“Yuki,’ who is described as “Submissive, Innocent, and Playful.”_


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Sex dolls again
> View attachment 285192
> 
> 
> Mississauga lays two charges against Aura Dolls, silicone sex doll rental business
> 
> _According to its website, the business offers sanitized rental silicone dolls for sexual gratification, but recommends using condoms and was still taking reservations Tuesday afternoon between 8 a.m. and 2 a.m. from Monday to Friday.
> 
> Rates ranged from $90 for 30 minutes to $480 for four hours with a single doll, whose names and descriptions range from “Harper, The Perfect Girl Next Door” to“Yuki,’ who is described as “Submissive, Innocent, and Playful.”_


You're only allowed 9 adult entertainment places in Missisaugua? Got to be careful how many people you have there too.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Sex dolls again
> View attachment 285192
> 
> 
> Mississauga lays two charges against Aura Dolls, silicone sex doll rental business
> 
> _According to its website, the business offers sanitized rental silicone dolls for sexual gratification, but recommends using condoms and was still taking reservations Tuesday afternoon between 8 a.m. and 2 a.m. from Monday to Friday.
> 
> Rates ranged from $90 for 30 minutes to $480 for four hours with a single doll, whose names and descriptions range from “Harper, The Perfect Girl Next Door” to“Yuki,’ who is described as “Submissive, Innocent, and Playful.”_


Wow, how desperate can you get?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Wow, how desperate can you get?


It's safe, clean and you don't have to make small talk. As far as how desperate can you get....it's not desperate at all and you don't have to worry about being taken to court years down the road. As long as the doll is seen as an adult there's no problem.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285220


If I won a $100,000,000 the girl of my dreams would come after a damned good lawyer. ex wives can be a pain.....an expensive one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Electraglide said:


> If I won a $100,000,000 the girl of my dreams would come after a damned good lawyer. ex wives can be a pain.....an expensive one.


Well, if you haven't got one already, maybe try the rental plan then. By the hour, week, or month. Probably cheaper.


----------



## oldjoat

as Chef put it ... "no children , you don't pay'em to stay , ya pay'em to leave"


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, if you haven't got one already, maybe try the rental plan then. By the hour, week, or month. Probably cheaper.


Anything over 8 hrs with humans is getting into a relationship. Over a month you're screwed.....figuratively not literally. Over 3 months is common-law. I do on occasion use the rental plan which is cheaper if it's a human than one of the dolls. Hell, buy them a drink and you could be screwed. 


oldjoat said:


> as Chef put it ... "no children , you don't pay'em to stay , ya pay'em to leave"


Doesn't matter why you pay them, you pay.....thru the nose. All three of mine cost me expensive houses among other things. And on top of that, you pay the lawyers.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> It's safe, clean and you don't have to make small talk. As far as how desperate can you get....it's not desperate at all and you don't have to worry about being taken to court years down the road. As long as the doll is seen as an adult there's no problem.


this one looks perfect for you


----------



## oldjoat

Electraglide said:


> All three of mine cost me


 he wasn't talking about wives ...


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> he wasn't talking about wives ...


If they live with you for more than 3 months they might as well be. And if you're paying them to leave it's still going to cost you.....large.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


This is where Buzz Lightyear shows his true colors.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> It's safe, clean and you don't have to make small talk. As far as how desperate can you get....it's not desperate at all and you don't have to worry about being taken to court years down the road. As long as the doll is seen as an adult there's no problem.


Well, enjoy.

I guess if I had the negative experiences you (and presumably your ex wives) have had with marriage I’d be more interested in masturbation via a rubber doll.

(seems pretty desperate to me, but harmless I suppose)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Well, enjoy.
> 
> I guess if I had the negative experiences you (and presumably your ex wives) have had with marriage I’d be more interested in masturbation via a rubber doll.
> 
> (seems pretty desperate to me, but harmless I suppose)


Hmmm, first marriage was 2 1/2 years, second was 19 years together and married (14 married) and the third was just a LRCH short of 14 years married. I guess there were some negative experiences in there some where. You've probably have had some in your married life too. I just got more interested in masturbation (among other things) with other human females. Happens to a lot of people and doesn't seem all that desperate to me. Sticking around in a situation that's been dead for years does seem desperate to me. After a certain point waiting for the kids to grow up just don't matter any more.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Hmmm, first marriage was 2 1/2 years, second was 19 years together and married (14 married) and the third was just a LRCH short of 14 years married. I guess there were some negative experiences in there some where. You've probably have had some in your married life too. I just got more interested in masturbation (among other things) with other human females. Happens to a lot of people and doesn't seem all that desperate to me. Sticking around in a situation that's been dead for years does seem desperate to me. After a certain point waiting for the kids to grow up just don't matter any more.


Ok thanks for the info. 

Having sex with a rubber doll does seem desperate to me, but as I said, harmless if a bit pathetic.


----------



## Electraglide

And some think having sex with a silicone doll is weird.
Suspected alligator seen crossing Montreal street
Puts a different outlook on the phrase "Later 'gator".


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> And some think having sex with a silicone doll is weird.
> Suspected alligator seen crossing Montreal street
> Puts a different outlook on the phrase "Later 'gator".


It happens.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> Ok thanks for the info.
> 
> Having sex with a rubber doll does seem desperate to me, but as I said, harmless if a bit pathetic.


i completely agree with electraglide's philosophy. however, i'm waiting for a holodeck set up like they had in star trek. 
that way, i can do celebrities and porn stars


----------



## Electraglide

No 'gators out west but there have been these.
Cougar caught on camera
BTW there's more than one in this clip.


----------



## Electraglide

cheezyridr said:


> i completely agree with electraglide's philosophy. however, i'm waiting for a holodeck set up like they had in star trek.
> that way, i can do celebrities and porn stars


So for now you're sticking with your fuggler.


----------



## cheezyridr

Electraglide said:


> So for now you're sticking with your fuggler.



i gotta give you points for that, i got a good laugh


----------



## laristotle

Canadian flag flown upside down at City of Toronto welcome sign


----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> Canadian flag flown upside down at City of Toronto welcome sign


A flag upside down is the international symbol of distress, isn't it? I knew Toronto was in trouble, but I didn't realize how much.....lol


----------



## reckless toboggan

Jim DaddyO said:


> A flag upside down is the international symbol of distress, isn't it?


If it is, that's a terrible system.

How would you be able to tell?


----------



## oldjoat

Jim DaddyO said:


> I knew Toronto was in trouble, but I didn't realize how much.....lol


 that's the canadian flag ( so they got it right )


----------



## Electraglide

I guess mixing porn and goats is legal in Missouri but goatnapping isn't. 
Two men and a goat outside an adult video store … and then things get weird(er)


----------



## mhammer

At the risk of introducing something more tawdry than may be appropriate, this: Judge rejects 3rd appeal of Ontario man who claimed to have sexsomnia | CBC News
The guy had been trying to argue he didn't know what he was doing and was not responsible because he was "asleep" and suffers from "sexsomnia". It was his third appeal and the judge was having none of it. Some folks just don't want to take any responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> At the risk of introducing something more tawdry than may be appropriate, this: Judge rejects 3rd appeal of Ontario man who claimed to have sexsomnia | CBC News
> The guy had been trying to argue he didn't know what he was doing and was not responsible because he was "asleep" and suffers from "sexsomnia". It was his third appeal and the judge was having none of it. Some folks just don't want to take any responsibility for their actions.


Everything is appropriate. As far as "sexomnia" goes, seems that it is a disease, just a rare one.
Sleep sex: What to know about sexsomnia


----------



## mhammer

Oh I don't doubt sexsomnia is a real thing, just like talking and walking in one's sleep is. But you won't hear anyone talk coherently and carry on an audible conversation or recite Hamlet in their sleep. Similarly, a person may walk around in their sleep, but they're not going to get all the recyclables and garbage from around the house, sort them into their proper bins, and bring them out to the edge of the driveway "in their sleep". There are limits to what a person can do unconsciously, especially if it requires a certain degree of cooperation from someone else or requires a certain degree of force to overcome their struggle.

"Geez, I'm sorry I installed the wrong spark plugs in your car, man. I was sleepwalking and didn't know what I was doing."


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Oh I don't doubt sexsomnia is a real thing, just like talking and walking in one's sleep is. But you won't hear anyone talk coherently and carry on an audible conversation or recite Hamlet in their sleep. Similarly, a person may walk around in their sleep, but they're not going to get all the recyclables and garbage from around the house, sort them into their proper bins, and bring them out to the edge of the driveway "in their sleep". There are limits to what a person can do unconsciously, especially if it requires a certain degree of cooperation from someone else or requires a certain degree of force to overcome their struggle.
> 
> "Geez, I'm sorry I installed the wrong spark plugs in your car, man. I was sleepwalking and didn't know what I was doing."


My younger brother talks in his sleep, quite coherently and if you talk to him clearly he can carry on a conversation.....in his sleep. There are tapes. My son sings in his sleep. 
Sleepwalking Disorder Causes & Solutions - National Sleep Foundation
Driving long distances in your sleep sound pretty complicated to me. Same as having complicated monologues and dialogues. Recite Hamlet? Why not? There's quite a few monologues in there. In a related story sexomnia has been used in Canada 13 times since 2003 and 6 times there's been a verdict of NCR. In this case there seems to be proof that he was awake.


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> Similarly, a person may walk around in their sleep, but they're not going to get all the recyclables and garbage from around the house, sort them into their proper bins, and bring them out to the edge of the driveway "in their sleep". There are limits to what a person can do unconsciously, especially if it requires a certain degree of cooperation from someone else or requires a certain degree of force to overcome their struggle.
> 
> "Geez, I'm sorry I installed the wrong spark plugs in your car, man. I was sleepwalking and didn't know what I was doing."


I feel similarly when it comes to those complicated things. We did have a friend who did some pretty amazing things in his sleep, though.

He got up one night, made a sandwich, went and sat on the couch with his sisters and then went back upstairs to bed. Another time he phoned our briend Bill at 2 a.m. and asked if he had seen his father. Bill said no and our friend banged the phone down and went back to bed. He was so active that they hid the car keys on him at night.


----------



## mhammer

You have to wonder if those folks are actually "asleep" at the time, or merely drowzy and fall back to sleep easily and quickly once they stop whatever they're doing, forgetting the details as a result. If the latter, then I drive our younger son to the train station at 5:45AM and drive back home "in my sleep".

The legal defense of ___somnia presumes that the person is _non compos mentis_ when committing whatever acts they engage in, hence not able to judge right and wrong and not criminally responsible. If the person is simply interacting with objects in strikingly complex fashion, that's one thing. If they're interacting with other people, who put up a struggle or simply don't cooperate, and the individual forces something on them, that's an entirely different matter and requires deliberation, adjustment, and other things typical of consciousness.


----------



## cheezyridr

when i was in my 20's i dated a girl who was a sexual juggernaut. because of this, i was tired ALL the time. (that's not a complaint, mind you)
anyhow, after sex, i would get what she called "sleepy-time hormones". i just couldn't stay awake for more than about 10 minutes after i nutted, unless i got out of the bed and got to moving about. she delighted in trying to get me to have conversations while i was helplessly falling asleep. she used to love telling people about the time i explained to her that love was like the valve train in your engine. i don't remember any of that stuff, of course. she swore up and down it was the funniest thing she ever heard. she said it very nearly made sense. hahahaha


----------



## boyscout

cheezyridr said:


> when i was in my 20's i dated a girl who was a sexual juggernaut. because of this, i was tired ALL the time. (that's not a complaint, mind you) anyhow, after sex, i would get what she called "sleepy-time hormones". i just couldn't stay awake for more than about 10 minutes after i nutted


I have trouble sleeping these days. Have you kept in touch with her?


----------



## cheezyridr

boyscout said:


> I have trouble sleeping these days. Have you kept in touch with her?



sorta kinda, but not really. for years she would drop by for a booty call every month or so. at one point, i ran into someone she knew downstate, that i hadn't seen in a long time. they asked me if i'd seen her lately. i lied and said no. they began to tell me all about her new life and happy family. the next time she came by, i told her after we were done that i didn't want her to come around anymore. she died of cancer a few yrs later.


----------



## mhammer

cheezyridr said:


> when i was in my 20's i dated a girl who was a sexual juggernaut. because of this, i was tired ALL the time. (that's not a complaint, mind you)
> anyhow, after sex, i would get what she called "sleepy-time hormones". i just couldn't stay awake for more than about 10 minutes after i nutted, unless i got out of the bed and got to moving about. she delighted in trying to get me to have conversations while i was helplessly falling asleep. she used to love telling people about the time i explained to her that love was like the valve train in your engine. i don't remember any of that stuff, of course. she swore up and down it was the funniest thing she ever heard. she said it very nearly made sense. hahahaha


Forty years back, my wife was working in an animal behaviour lab, where they were studying innate learning patterns in two different species of kangaroo rats that lived in different ecological niches. In order to be able to know that the animals had no other unknown basis for their behaviour, they had to grow their own animals, such that their only learning opportunities would come from the lab. Part of my wife's job was to monitor the estrus cycles of the females, pair them up with an interested and compatible male, and verify that the male had, um, done his job. She told me that quite often the male will shake a little at the end, get a stunned look, and simply fall over.
So apparently, cheezy, it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## laristotle

like rabbits


----------



## cheezyridr

ell...when you put everything you've got into something...


----------



## Electraglide

A few times until both crash. Sort of like lions.


----------



## brucew

Let the burning fish jokes begin.

*Gywneth Paltrow Is Selling A Candle That Smells Like Her Vagina*
*https://www.dailywire.com/news/gywneth-paltro-is-selling-a-candle-that-smells-like-her-vagina*


----------



## Electraglide

brucew said:


> Let the burning fish jokes begin.
> 
> *Gywneth Paltrow Is Selling A Candle That Smells Like Her Vagina*
> *https://www.dailywire.com/news/gywneth-paltro-is-selling-a-candle-that-smells-like-her-vagina*


How do we know it smells like her vagina......at what time of day and what does it taste like? And, does it smell that way all the time or just when it's burning? Also, how exactly does she get the smell on the candle? Are they pre or post vibrator candles? As far as burning fish go, does that mean that the candle smells like a Eulachon?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

brucew said:


> Let the burning fish jokes begin.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


It's Gwyneth so shouldn't it be more like this?








As for the Trout Flambe there, it actually looks tasty. Pan fry the trout and the add a little Jack and Flambe.


----------



## laristotle

'TRIAL BY COMBAT': Man asks judge to let him have sword fight with ex-wife

_David Ostrom claims his ex-wife and her lawyer have legally destroyed him, according to court documents. The man requested that court grant him 12 weeks to find katana and wakizashi swords for the duel, the Carroll Times Herald reported.

David Ostrom told court: “To this day, trial by combat has never been explicitly banned or restricted as a right in these United States.”

The man said sword fights were used “as recently as 1818 in British Court” to settle disputes. They have been disputing in court over visitation and custody rights, and payment of property taxes.

Bridgette Ostrom’s lawyer argued while Iowa state and United States constitutions do not prohibit sword battles, “it does prohibit a court sitting in equity from ordering same.”

Hudson asked court to suspend David Ostrom’s current visitation rights in order for him to undergo a psychological evaluation._


----------



## laristotle

_Not to be outdone by Gwyneth Paltro's " my vagina smell" candles, but Rossie O' Donnel releases her new candle
_


----------



## laristotle

Pornhub sued by deaf man over lack of captions
_
The New York Post reported Yaroslav Suris of Brooklyn, N.Y., has filed a class-action lawsuit against the adult video site stating the lack of closed captioning violates his rights under the Americans with Disabilities Act because he can’t interpret the sounds of moaning and skin slapping in porn flicks because of his hearing impairment.

In the lawsuit, Suris claimed he viewed a number of sexually-explicit videos on Pornhub, which included such titillating titles as: “Hot Step Aunt Babysits Disobedient Nephew – Sofi Ryan – Family Therapy,” “18 YO Blonde Stripper Samantha DP In Homemade Gangbang Porn,” “A— Lesbian Action and Dirty Talk” and “Sexy Cop Gets Witness To Talk.”

However, because of the lack of captioning in the films, he couldn’t fully enjoy his monkey-spanking sessions.

In an interview with TMZ, Porhub’s vice president Corey Price said he understands Suris “is suing Pornhub for claiming we’ve denied the deaf and hearing-impaired access to our videos.”

Price said Pornhub doesn’t normally comment on lawsuits, “we’d like to take this opportunity to point out that we do have a closed captions category.”_


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim DaddyO

laristotle said:


> Pornhub sued by deaf man over lack of captions
> _
> The New York Post reported Yaroslav Suris of Brooklyn, N.Y., has filed a class-action lawsuit against the adult video site stating the lack of closed captioning violates his rights under the Americans with Disabilities Act because he can’t interpret the sounds of moaning and skin slapping in porn flicks because of his hearing impairment.
> 
> In the lawsuit, Suris claimed he viewed a number of sexually-explicit videos on Pornhub, which included such titillating titles as: “Hot Step Aunt Babysits Disobedient Nephew – Sofi Ryan – Family Therapy,” “18 YO Blonde Stripper Samantha DP In Homemade Gangbang Porn,” “A— Lesbian Action and Dirty Talk” and “Sexy Cop Gets Witness To Talk.”
> 
> However, because of the lack of captioning in the films, he couldn’t fully enjoy his monkey-spanking sessions.
> 
> In an interview with TMZ, Porhub’s vice president Corey Price said he understands Suris “is suing Pornhub for claiming we’ve denied the deaf and hearing-impaired access to our videos.”
> 
> Price said Pornhub doesn’t normally comment on lawsuits, “we’d like to take this opportunity to point out that we do have a closed captions category.”_


I heard that one on the radio. It made me laugh. What would be worse is a deaf person not realising that the volume was on full blast while watching, letting everyone in the house/library/Tim's in on what they are watching.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> I heard that one on the radio. It made me laugh. What would be worse is a deaf person not realising that the volume was on full blast while watching, letting everyone in the house/library/Tim's in on what they are watching.


I wonder if he knows Jessica Yaniv?


----------



## laristotle

Teen stiffed on fake ID calls cops
_
Const. Ed Sanchuk with OPP West says police received a call Tuesday morning that a teen payed an undisclosed amount online to buy bogus ID which was never delivered.

Sanchuk posted online that he knows teens want to be older, but they must be aware of the dangers and said parents and caregivers need to sit their kids down to discuss the ramifications.

“The negative to this is the teenager provided all their personal and identifying information,” he said.

“This person now need to worry about the possibility of identity theft down the road.”_


----------



## allthumbs56

laristotle said:


> Teen stiffed on fake ID calls cops
> _
> Const. Ed Sanchuk with OPP West says police received a call Tuesday morning that a teen *payed* an undisclosed amount online to buy bogus ID which was never delivered.
> 
> Sanchuk posted online that he knows teens want to be older, but they must be aware of the dangers and said parents and caregivers need to sit their kids down to discuss the ramifications.
> 
> “The negative to this is the teenager provided all their personal and identifying information,” he said.
> 
> “This person now need to worry about the possibility of identity theft down the road.”_


The correct past tense of the verb _pay_ is _paid_, as long as the word is used in the financial or transactional sense. If the verb _pay_ is used in a nautical sense, the correct form is _payed_.

This kind of shoddy grammar would not have been permitted when newspapers had real editors.


----------



## jb welder

allthumbs56 said:


> If the verb _pay_ is used in a nautical sense, the correct form is _payed_.


Nice catch. As in 'payed out some rope'. 
But when a ship is 'paid off' it is the ai, not y spelling. And what it means is not that it's free of debt and finally ready to make money, but rather decommissioned and ready to be scrapped.


----------



## boyscout

allthumbs56 said:


> This kind of shoddy grammar would not have been permitted when newspapers had real editors.


It's clear that newspapers are not using Apple's auto-correct, which always gets it right.  However a generation raised with it is probably more-forgiving of errors (if they even notice them) than are we old farts.


----------



## Steadfastly

allthumbs56 said:


> This kind of shoddy grammar would not have been permitted when newspapers had real editors.


This unfortunately started with the school system back about 30 years ago when they started to let spelling and grammar slide and then texting just accerbated the problem.


----------



## vadsy

your truly the greetest generation


----------



## vadsy

Oops. I meant gr8est


----------



## oldjoat

funnest of all !


----------



## laristotle

Teen reportedly expelled for playing Pornhub song at school talent show 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223619044726771712


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Teen reportedly expelled for playing Pornhub song at school talent show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223619044726771712


There's a pornhub song? I wonder what would happen if he played the Big Sean song?


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> There's a pornhub song? I wonder what would happen if he played the Big Sean song?


who?


----------



## laristotle

Scarborough man tattoos self Smurf blue

_“I feel a renewed optimism about the feasibility of pursuing wild dreams,” he told the outlet. 
“I might become a trillionaire, or move to Mars. Or just carry on selling earrings and get my 
bus fixed up.”_


----------



## laristotle

Osaka man arrested after reserving and canceling 1,873 seats at 2 baseball games to get more space


----------



## Electraglide

I wonder how they are going to get the natural gas to there. I don't recall a pipeline to Woodfibre or Kitamat. 
Woodfibre LNG construction delayed a year as virus slows component deliveries


----------



## Robert1950

More Weird than about Covid-19. Naturopathic Doctor claims Covid-19 is caused by the new 5G network. He has been disciplined by their college before. He is also a vocal anti-vaxer. Maybe more wacko than weird, but hey...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Robert1950 said:


> More Weird than about Covid-19. Naturopathic Doctor claims Covid-19 is caused by the new 5G network. He has been disciplined by their college before. He is also a vocal anti-vaxer. Maybe more wacko than weird, but hey...


Bergman?


----------



## Electraglide

Botched bum implants leaves woman looking like she's wearing a nappy


----------



## Hammerhands

laristotle said:


> Scarborough man tattoos self Smurf blue
> 
> _“I feel a renewed optimism about the feasibility of pursuing wild dreams,” he told the outlet.
> “I might become a trillionaire, or move to Mars. Or just carry on selling earrings and get my
> bus fixed up.”_


He's the same colour as Igor from my avatar.


----------



## laristotle

Joke post-pandemic Philly orgy could become a reality


----------



## laristotle

Sex addict blames 'scantily clad gamers' on Twitch for injured penis

_A California sex addict claims it’s game over for his penis because of “scantily clad gamers” on video game streaming site Twitch. The man is suing Twitch for $25 million U.S., saying gorgeous gamers have caused him to injure his penis.

Erik Estavillo filed a lawsuit in Santa Clara County court on June 15 alleging the popular site “subjected him to overly suggestive and sexual content from various female streamers.”

Estavillo claimed he had to use a Fleshlight to masturbate while watching the females, which caused him to chafe his penis every day.

He said this was “extremely painful” and caused him redness and mild infections that forced him to use “Neosporin on his tip to prevent necrosis,” according to the 56-page document.

Estavillo also alleges in the transcript he once ejaculated on his computer monitor, which caused a short-circuit and resulted in a fire that temporarily caused his apartment to go dark.

He claims Twitch made things worse because “twisted programming and net code” made it “nearly impossible” for him to use the service without being exposed “to such sexual suggestive content.”

Estavillo reportedly follows 786 female gamers and no male counterparts. He names many of the females in his lawsuit. He asks for a permanent ban on all listed streamers and the millions in punitive damages.

The least shocking part of all of this: He has reportedly filed many unsuccessful lawsuits in the past.
_


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Sex addict blames 'scantily clad gamers' on Twitch for injured penis
> 
> _A California sex addict claims it’s game over for his penis because of “scantily clad gamers” on video game streaming site Twitch. The man is suing Twitch for $25 million U.S., saying gorgeous gamers have caused him to injure his penis.
> 
> Erik Estavillo filed a lawsuit in Santa Clara County court on June 15 alleging the popular site “subjected him to overly suggestive and sexual content from various female streamers.”
> 
> Estavillo claimed he had to use a Fleshlight to masturbate while watching the females, which caused him to chafe his penis every day.
> 
> He said this was “extremely painful” and caused him redness and mild infections that forced him to use “Neosporin on his tip to prevent necrosis,” according to the 56-page document.
> 
> Estavillo also alleges in the transcript he once ejaculated on his computer monitor, which caused a short-circuit and resulted in a fire that temporarily caused his apartment to go dark.
> 
> He claims Twitch made things worse because “twisted programming and net code” made it “nearly impossible” for him to use the service without being exposed “to such sexual suggestive content.”
> 
> Estavillo reportedly follows 786 female gamers and no male counterparts. He names many of the females in his lawsuit. He asks for a permanent ban on all listed streamers and the millions in punitive damages.
> 
> The least shocking part of all of this: He has reportedly filed many unsuccessful lawsuits in the past._


The man needs a pet one of these. Probably legal in California.








Less "chaffing" than one of these.


----------



## butterknucket

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/hwk9us


----------



## laristotle

Virtual bail hearing for celebrity Twitter hacker is itself hacked — with porn videos


----------



## laristotle

Alberta Brewery Sorry After Naming Beer After Maori Word For Pubic Hair

_“If you are selling leather, call it leather, don’t call it pubic hair unless you are selling pubic hair and don’t call beer pubic hair unless you make it with pubic hair,” he said according to The Guardian.

Other chimed in with similar sentiments on social media, and encouraged companies to stop using languages that aren’t their own as a marketing tactic.

Others recalled when condiment giant Heinz named their new ketchup-mayonnaise sauce “Mayochup” which had a rather unfortunate translation into the word “shitface” in Cree. _


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Alberta Brewery Sorry After Naming Beer After Maori Word For Pubic Hair
> 
> _“If you are selling leather, call it leather, don’t call it pubic hair unless you are selling pubic hair and don’t call beer pubic hair unless you make it with pubic hair,” he said according to The Guardian.
> 
> Other chimed in with similar sentiments on social media, and encouraged companies to stop using languages that aren’t their own as a marketing tactic.
> 
> Others recalled when condiment giant Heinz named their new ketchup-mayonnaise sauce “Mayochup” which had a rather unfortunate translation into the word “shitface” in Cree. _


I don't know....telling someone to have a taste of the Huruhuru might not be that bad especially if it's while they are getting Mayochuped.


----------



## Electraglide

Don't know if this is weird news or not. 








Iranian metal band Arsames face 15 years in prison for playing "satanic" music


The band is currently on bail awaiting trial after being the latest Iranian metal band to be criminally charged.




consequenceofsound.net












Members of Iranian band Confess sentenced to prison and 74 lashes for playing metal


The band members have fled to Norway for asylum after being sentenced to 14-plus years and 74 lashes in their home country.




consequenceofsound.net


----------



## butterknucket

Kim Jong-un orders North Koreans to hand over pet dogs — so they can be used as meat


----------



## laristotle

Tends to be a normal staple in their diet in the east. Doubt if they care what we think.
Similar to the west not caring what India thinks about our beef consumption.


----------



## fretzel

I think the catch is that he is making people relinquish their 'pet' dogs.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Tends to be a normal staple in their diet in the east. Doubt if they care what we think.
> Similar to the west not caring what India thinks about our beef consumption.


Seems like India is the 2nd largest beef exporter in the world after brazil. 








Might be a cause of concern.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Kim Jong-un orders North Koreans to hand over pet dogs — so they can be used as meat


Just dogs?


----------



## laristotle

At last! A cure for the hangover has been found, say Finnish researchers


A group of Finnish researchers believe they've discovered what people have spent centuries searching for: a cure for hangovers.




nationalpost.com





_The study ran into certain difficulties. Some participants weren’t able to consume all the alcohol required and had to be excluded, some had such high tolerance levels that they experienced no hangover symptoms; and some were sidelined because they insisted on topping up the dose by heading for the bar, researcher Markus Metsala told local media. _


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> At last! A cure for the hangover has been found, say Finnish researchers
> 
> 
> A group of Finnish researchers believe they've discovered what people have spent centuries searching for: a cure for hangovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The study ran into certain difficulties. Some participants weren’t able to consume all the alcohol required and had to be excluded, some had such high tolerance levels that they experienced no hangover symptoms; and some were sidelined because they insisted on topping up the dose by heading for the bar, researcher Markus Metsala told local media. _


Best cure for a hangover is just to keep on drinking. And a couple of greasy burgers from a gas station store.


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Best cure for a hangover is just to keep on drinking


Yup. Never sober up. lol
Speaking of ..









LCBO glitch gets Toronto man $940 worth of wine for free


An LCBO system glitch worked in favour of a Toronto man who walked out of a store with 24 free bottles of wine.




torontosun.com


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Yup. Never sober up. lol
> Speaking of ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCBO glitch gets Toronto man $940 worth of wine for free
> 
> 
> An LCBO system glitch worked in favour of a Toronto man who walked out of a store with 24 free bottles of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com


Personally I'd take the $940.


----------



## Hammerhands

Woman Who Deliberately Sawed Off Own Hand For Insurance Is Jailed


Julija Adlesic, 22, from Slovenia committed the grizzly crime with her boyfriend and his father




www.ladbible.com


----------



## laristotle

_Most notable was the discovery that the defendant had signed up to several insurance companies. However, it was also revealed that her partner had been searching the internet for information on how artificial hands worked, suggesting this was indeed a pre-conceived plan. _


----------



## jb welder

@Hammerhands may have seen this one. I'd love to be in the court room to hear the story. 









Manitoba RCMP clock woman going 230 km/h on motorcycle - Winnipeg | Globalnews.ca


Police say the incident happened on Highway 59 Wednesday night near Grande Point.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> @Hammerhands may have seen this one. I'd love to be in the court room to hear the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manitoba RCMP clock woman going 230 km/h on motorcycle - Winnipeg | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Police say the incident happened on Highway 59 Wednesday night near Grande Point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


At that speed she was digging the vibration from the back wheel. Probably hit a bump in the road at the right time which is why she ended up tired in the ditch.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> At that speed she was digging the vibration from the back wheel. Probably hit a bump in the road at the right time which is why she ended up tired in the ditch.


They didn't mention whether she was having a smoke.


----------



## Hammerhands

I think I'm in love.

I've seen so much crazy driving on 59, groups of Japanese motorcycles speeding between cars, police chases, stupid people chases. A cabin shouldn't stress you out that much.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> They didn't mention whether she was having a smoke.


But she was tired and smoking is bad for your health.


----------



## Hammerhands

This reminds me of an episode of Night Court, or how bad a neighbour you can be, if you try, or not.









Welsh village figures out why it was losing broadband service at the same time every day for 18 months


For 18 months, residents of a village in Wales have been mystified as to why their broadband internet crashed every morning.



www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## laristotle

Argentine lawmaker suspended after sexual act with woman during virtual session of Congress


Juan Emilio Ameri said later that his internet connection had been poor and that he had been caught in an intimate moment with his partner unaware




nationalpost.com


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Argentine lawmaker suspended after sexual act with woman during virtual session of Congress
> 
> 
> Juan Emilio Ameri said later that his internet connection had been poor and that he had been caught in an intimate moment with his partner unaware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com


Do you have a link where the video of the alleged "perfomance" loads? Just asking for a friend you understand.


----------



## butterknucket

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...to-keep-it-up-1.5739141?__vfz=medium=sharebar


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-thursday-edition-1.5737330/man-who-erected-a-giant-wooden-penis-on-his-lawn-fights-to-keep-it-up-1.5739141?__vfz=medium=sharebar


Maybe he's from Bhutan.








Garden of Phallus


This Bhutanese garden is very fertile.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## jb welder

Vietnam Confiscates Over 300,000 Recycled Condoms for Sale (Published 2020)


A raid at a warehouse led to the arrest of a woman who said she had been paid by the pound to recycle the prophylactics.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Grainslayer

jb welder said:


> Vietnam Confiscates Over 300,000 Recycled Condoms for Sale (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> A raid at a warehouse led to the arrest of a woman who said she had been paid by the pound to recycle the prophylactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Hahahaha,I read about this yesterday.so gross.😝


----------



## jb welder

Grainslayer said:


> Hahahaha,I read about this yesterday.so gross.😝


Wait til you see the article about the soup.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Vietnam Confiscates Over 300,000 Recycled Condoms for Sale (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> A raid at a warehouse led to the arrest of a woman who said she had been paid by the pound to recycle the prophylactics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


I wonder if they're like 'shrooms? They weigh a lot more when they're first picked.


----------



## Waldo97

laristotle said:


> Yup. Never sober up. lol
> Speaking of ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCBO glitch gets Toronto man $940 worth of wine for free
> 
> 
> An LCBO system glitch worked in favour of a Toronto man who walked out of a store with 24 free bottles of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

PORNOLAND: Japanese producer opening sexxx-rated theme park


A Japanese porn producer is opening a sexxx-rated “adult theme park” staffed with starlets.




torontosun.com





_“In the end, I want everyone to watch AV (porn),” Nomoto said. “This goal of this place is to get them home with a half-bulge in their pants.” _


----------



## laristotle

HOLY HORNDOG: Priest pinched in threesome sex with porn star, dominatrix on altar


A Catholic priest was arrested after allegedly filming himself enjoying three-way sex with two dominatrixes on the altar of his Louisiana parish.




ottawasun.com


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> HOLY HORNDOG: Priest pinched in threesome sex with porn star, dominatrix on altar
> 
> 
> A Catholic priest was arrested after allegedly filming himself enjoying three-way sex with two dominatrixes on the altar of his Louisiana parish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawasun.com


I find it kind of ironic that in the middle of that article they have a thing about kim kardassian.


----------



## butterknucket

Largest US Chinese Restaurant Chain Panda Express Enters China


----------



## butterknucket

Woman accused of impersonating prosecutor, dropping criminal charges against herself


A Littleton woman allegedly impersonated a Hillsborough County prosecutor when she filed bogus documents with court officials declaring that the drug possession and stalking case against her had been dropped,




www.unionleader.com


----------



## mhammer

Big fan of the SciShow YT channel. Always something fascinating. This one kind of threw me for a loop.


----------



## Electraglide

You gotta watch those Cocks.








Rooster kills police chief after raid on illegal cockfight - National | Globalnews.ca


The rooster cut his artery with its ankle blade in a freak accident in the Philippines.




globalnews.ca


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Grainslayer

butterknucket said:


>


Americans are insane.lol


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Reminds me of places on the Coast and Island when the crab legs and claws came out along with whole crabs but without the fights. Used to be a couple of places on the King George that served lots of crab...close to the Black Forest place. You could always tell when the boats were in at Steveston because of the line ups but that went for almost anything they brought in. It was just as easy to set a couple of traps when you were out fishing. Never had any problem but could never remember the month ending in R thing.


----------



## laristotle

Austrian village of Fucking tweaks its name to Fugging


VIENNA — The Austrian village of Fucking is changing its name, the mayor of the municipality where it is located said on Thursday, after residents apparently…




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

Bodybuilder takes the plunge with sex doll after whirlwind romance


A bodybuilder and self-proclaimed “sexy maniac’’ from Kazakhstan has tied the knot with a synthetic sex doll in a stunning ceremony celebrating the couple’s…




torontosun.com


----------



## butterknucket

Judging by what people I know who work with sex trafficking victims have told me, this is probably a good thing.

Pornhub Just Deleted Most of Its Content


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> Bodybuilder takes the plunge with sex doll after whirlwind romance
> 
> 
> A bodybuilder and self-proclaimed “sexy maniac’’ from Kazakhstan has tied the knot with a synthetic sex doll in a stunning ceremony celebrating the couple’s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338784











Man's romance with sex doll hits bump


Remember the story of the man in Kazakhstan who married a rubber doll?




torontosun.com


----------



## Waterloo

California Santa gets 'sleigh' caught in power lines

Fortunately, Santa wasn't hurt.


----------



## Waterloo

laristotle said:


> Bodybuilder takes the plunge with sex doll after whirlwind romance
> 
> 
> A bodybuilder and self-proclaimed “sexy maniac’’ from Kazakhstan has tied the knot with a synthetic sex doll in a stunning ceremony celebrating the couple’s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338784


Don't two people who are getting married both need a pulse??


----------



## Electraglide

Waterloo said:


> Don't two people who are getting married both need a pulse??


From the sounds of it it doesn't have to be two people so a pulse isn't all that important.








Bright Side — Inspiration. Creativity. Wonder.


Our site is dedicated to creativity. We made Bright Side to help nurture the seeds of creativity found in all of us. We believe imagination should be at the heart of everything people do. Bright Side is the place to find the most inspiring manifestations of this from around the world.




brightside.me




If there is a pulse who says it has to be human?








12 Unbelievable People Who Married Animals - Oddee


We all love our pets. But how many of us would actually marry an animal? In fact, you would not be the first or only person to do it. From horses to frogs, check out this list of animals that married humans.




www.oddee.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

Japan developing wooden satellites to cut space junk


A Japanese forestry firm has partnered with Kyoto University in what would be a world first.



www.bbc.com


----------



## laristotle

Doug Gifford said:


> Japan developing wooden satellites to cut space junk
> 
> 
> A Japanese forestry firm has partnered with Kyoto University in what would be a world first.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


_As an astronaut he (Takao Doi) visited the International Space Station in March 2008.
During this mission, he became the first person to throw a boomerang in space that had been specifically designed for use in microgravity._


----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> _As an astronaut he (Takao Doi) visited the International Space Station in March 2008.
> During this mission, he became the first person to throw a boomerang in space that had been specifically designed for use in microgravity._


I wonder if it came back?


----------



## laristotle

Danish kids' show debuts character with giant penis


The animated series focuses on John Dillermand, the man with the world's longest penis who overcomes hardships using his member.




torontosun.com


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Danish kids' show debuts character with giant penis
> 
> 
> The animated series focuses on John Dillermand, the man with the world's longest penis who overcomes hardships using his member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com


I wonder how many cheese danishes he could carry?


----------



## butterknucket

Man arrested for botching castration on victim he met on dark web, deputies say


SEBRING, Fla. — A Florida man was arrested after he allegedly performed a botched castration at his home, according to the Highlands County Sheriff’s Office. Gary Van Ryswyk, 74, of Seb…




myfox8.com


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

STICK UP: Woman distracts would-be thief with oral sex as cops arrive


A woman certainly got a mouthful while stumbling upon a robbery at a Slovakian gas station.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

Sleep with one eye open.








Woman allegedly filmed boiling water attack on boyfriend and posted on social media


Prosecutors said woman posted the footage on Snapchat.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Sleep with one eye open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman allegedly filmed boiling water attack on boyfriend and posted on social media
> 
> 
> Prosecutors said woman posted the footage on Snapchat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com



Ouch-kabibble! I'm reluctant to say this but it almost seems like any real gap in how physically dangerous women are compared to men is more than offset by how far they are willing to go.

That's next level pain there.


----------



## boyscout

laristotle said:


> STICK UP: Woman distracts would-be thief with oral sex as cops arrive
> 
> 
> A woman certainly got a mouthful while stumbling upon a robbery at a Slovakian gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com


She must have been AHmazing. No guy could otherwise be that stu... well, OK, maybe.


----------



## Electraglide

boyscout said:


> She must have been AHmazing. No guy could otherwise be that stu... well, OK, maybe.


Maybe?


----------



## laristotle

'Matrix'-style bracelets turn humans into batteries


TBILISI, Feb 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) – In a move that will give chills to fans of the dystopian movie “The Matrix,” scientists have developed a…




torontosun.com


----------



## Jim Wellington

CCTV under fire after Chinese New Year gala features blackface performers AGAIN as Beijing celebrates Africa ties


Chinese state TV has been labelled “racist” after its Spring Festival Gala kicked off with a celebration of African culture featuring Chinese dancers in African-style costumes and black face makeup beating drums.




www.rt.com


----------



## laristotle

_Beijing said it “opposes” racism, and dismissed any criticism of CCTV’s blackface skit, adding it was a “futile” effort by foreign powers to drive a wedge between China and African nations. _


----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


> _Beijing said it “opposes” racism, and dismissed any criticism of CCTV’s blackface skit, adding it was a “futile” effort by foreign powers to drive a wedge between China and African nations. _


I guess they are becoming accustomed to making up reality for the rest of us.

World: Black face is wrong!

China: Includes blackface in Chinese New Year Celebration aired on state TV.

World: Why did you do that when you knew it was wrong?

China: It was a conspiracy by foreign powers trying to make immaculate leader look racist.


----------



## laristotle

'Do not interfere with our internal affairs'.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> _Beijing said it “opposes” racism, and dismissed any criticism of CCTV’s blackface skit, adding it was a “futile” effort by foreign powers to drive a wedge between China and African nations. _


This seems just as weird.








Skin bleaching isn’t passe in Africa, it’s just been re-branded


Despite skin-bleaching products being outlawed in countries such as Ghana, Togo, South Africa, Mali and Cote d’Ivoire, the demand for skin lightening has rather increased. It is estimated that 70% of Nigerian women and 52% and 67% of Senegalese women use skin-lightening agents. The conundrum...




face2faceafrica.com


----------



## Jim DaddyO

This is weird.

Bombardier just announced cutting out the Lear Jet and fair sized lay offs (1600 jobs). Financial reasons of course. I was just watching the Nascar truck race in Daytona and the winning truck (Ben Rhodes) team just announced a new sponsorship deal signed today with....Bombardier.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bombardier-cuts-jobs-ends-learjet-production-1.5909993

Bombardier joins ThorSport Racing, Ben Rhodes - Jayski's NASCAR Silly Season Site

At least I think it's weird. Cutting costs and labour, yet spending copious amounts of money on a Nascar team at the same time.


----------



## High/Deaf

Hey, doesn't cost _them_ a penny (the taxpayers are covering their bills) and they get hella good seats at any races they go to. Same with their sponsorship of Point Racing (at probably 10X the cost).




laristotle said:


> _Beijing said it “opposes” racism, _


Funniest think I'll read this year ---------- and it's only mid-Feb.


----------



## laristotle

Bad kitty!: B.C. farmer nabs lynx bare-handed — then lectures it for killing his chickens


Chris Paulson hauled the cat away mid-kill by the scruff of its neck and gave it a good talking-to




nationalpost.com


----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


> Bad kitty!: B.C. farmer nabs lynx bare-handed — then lectures it for killing his chickens
> 
> 
> Chris Paulson hauled the cat away mid-kill by the scruff of its neck and gave it a good talking-to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com


Scolds the cat then rewards it with 2 dead chickens, begging it to come back....I see a monetized Youtube channel in this cats future.


----------



## brucew

Guy got lucky. Picture a pissed off house cat that weighs 3 times as much.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington

brucew said:


> Guy got lucky. Picture a pissed off house cat that weighs 3 times as much.


I picked up one that got hit on the highway between Grande Prairie and Grande Cache in it`s full winter colors...the most beautiful animal I`ve ever touched.

I think the cat in the video isn`t a stranger to people...possibly raised and released or raised and escaped would be my guess.


----------



## laristotle

Middle school teacher ‘had no clue Zoom was still on’ when he was caught masturbating


It was a sex education lesson these students likely didn’t expect … or need.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

__





Pig Steals Campers Beer, Gets Drunk & Starts a Fight With a Cow - Outdoor Revival






www.outdoorrevival.com


----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pig Steals Campers Beer, Gets Drunk & Starts a Fight With a Cow - Outdoor Revival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorrevival.com


That`s what aleways happens when pigs run out of beer....just like when last call time arrives. "Is this a private fight, or can anyone get in on it?"


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pig Steals Campers Beer, Gets Drunk & Starts a Fight With a Cow - Outdoor Revival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outdoorrevival.com


Sounds like some of the runs I've been on. I wonder if this was the cow?


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> Sounds like some of the runs I've been on. I wonder if this was the cow?


miraculous motha .. ha
I'd figure that she was the sow stealin' the beer.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> miraculous motha .. ha
> I'd figure that she was the sow stealin' the beer.


Nah, she was a cow at times but never a pig. As you can see she has her own bike, her own beer and her own pussy.


----------



## laristotle

Restaurant renames menu items as office supplies so they can be expensed


We'll have a Memo Pad Deluxe and CMYK ink over a side of pencils, please




nationalpost.com


----------



## laristotle

New York mystery: Woman finds a hidden entrance behind her bathroom mirror to another apartment


Samantha Hartsoe documented her investigation on camera and posted the videos on TikTok




nationalpost.com


----------



## laristotle

CDC's 'zombie preparedness' rises again during pandemic times


Among the suggestions include packing an emergency kit and having a plan. But no destroying the brain or removing the head, for some reason




torontosun.com


----------



## Diablo

Next time you have an (american) glutton over, make sure you explain how eating works...or you may get sued.
Son sues after dad dies in taco-eating contest at baseball game (msn.com)


----------



## laristotle

Connecticut woman racks up multiple charges in weekend spree


A Connecticut woman just couldn’t stay out of trouble.




torontosun.com


----------



## Lola

Woke up to Durham’s finest running around the neighborhood at about 3am this morning. A car was stolen from a dealership down the road and the idiot parked it right in from of our place. We had to open our gardening sheds. Then they searched the garage and the attic. Our neighbours on one side of us have a rather notorious reputation. The cops thought that they were harbouring a criminal so they went through there whole house. I haven’t really been to bed yet. Everyone in our little neighborhood bubble were up. What a crazy night.


----------



## laristotle

Docs use saw to cut DIY sex toy off junkie's penis


Balls to that! A Moroccan junkie's do-it-yourself sex toy cut off the blood supply to his penis and had to be cut off with an electric saw.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

Vancouver's cheapest residential property for sale is nine feet wide


The 9x60-foot lot comes with suggestions for a 425-square-foot tiny house




nationalpost.com


----------



## butterknucket

Josh Duggar charged with possessing child pornography: DOJ


Josh Duggar has been charged with possessing child pornography.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## fretzel

laristotle said:


> Docs use saw to cut DIY sex toy off junkie's penis
> 
> 
> Balls to that! A Moroccan junkie's do-it-yourself sex toy cut off the blood supply to his penis and had to be cut off with an electric saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com


"Penis strangulation can be serious"

LOL!


----------



## mhammer

And then there's this: Malian woman gives birth to nine babies


----------



## fretzel

mhammer said:


> And then there's this: Malian woman gives birth to nine babies


Shit! 6 nipples, 9 mouths.


----------



## mhammer

I'm guessing the washing machine will never go off. Just perpetual swish. You throw stuff in, wait a bit, and take it out to make room for more stuff. *Nine* kids. How do you even name them all? I'm reminded of the old running gag on the Bob Newhart Show "I'm Daryl. This is my other brother Daryl.".


----------



## Lola

[QUOTE="mhammer, post: 2861840, member: *Nine* kids. How do you even name them all? 
[/QUOTE]
Do you remember a show called “Nineteen kids and counting”?


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Do you remember a show called “Nineteen kids and counting”?


That was on TLC, right?


----------



## Permanent Waves

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/pei-dead-weasel-in-toilet-1.6010644

Please allow me to be the first to say it: "Poop goes the Weasel!"
I did find a mouse swimming in my toilet once, but it came in as a stowaway from a bag I brought in from the garage.
I don't have an official explanation for the dried salamander I once found under my Marshall. Must have been attracted by that great tone.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> That was on TLC, right?


Yes until one of the Duggar boys got caught with child pornography. What a god fearing family they were!?

I couldn’t bring myself to watch this show. I heard about this incident in the news.


----------



## mhammer

Permanent Waves said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/pei-dead-weasel-in-toilet-1.6010644
> 
> Please allow me to be the first to say it: "Poop goes the Weasel!"
> I did find a mouse swimming in my toilet once, but it came in as a stowaway from a bag I brought in from the garage.
> I don't have an official explanation for the dried salamander I once found under my Marshall. Must have been attracted by that great tone.


I heard about the weasel incident on the radio, and not long after was set about the task of clearing the blockage in the bathroom sink my wife uses most. As I removed the plug-movement mechanism, it was accompanied by a HUGE black plug of hair and gunk that had accumulated over time, that was about an inch wide and 8 inches long. As I quickly flung it into the waste bin, you can best believe the first thing that came to mind was "the weasel story"!


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> Yes until one of the Duggar boys got caught with child pornography. What a god fearing family they were!?
> 
> I couldn’t bring myself to watch this show. I heard about this incident in the news.


There was a time, long long ago, when TLC actually earned its name as "The Learning Channel"; almost like a continuous PBS Nova channel. These days, it's the channel where you stand in the hallway by your high-school locker and make mean fun of others with your friends.


----------



## Lola

Celebrating 37 years of wedded bliss(most of the times lol) May 7th. Love the roller coaster ride.


----------



## mhammer

Congrats! Best to you and your hubby. Wishing you many more.

We hit 40 years last weekend. I got my wife a younger husband as a gift, by shaving my 4 yr-old beard off. Kind of a present for me too, since it's nice to feel her cheeks with mine again.


----------



## butterknucket

Congrats!

My parents will have their 50th next year.


----------



## Lola

mhammer said:


> Congrats! Best to you and your hubby. Wishing you many more.
> 
> We hit 40 years last weekend. I got my wife a younger husband as a gift, by shaving my 4 yr-old beard off. Kind of a present for me too, since it's nice to feel her cheeks with mine again.


We just did curb side pick up and celebrated with every one . Toasting with sparkling apple juice to one another. It has gone in the blink of an eye though. 

congrats on your 40th


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mhammer said:


> I got my wife a younger husband as a gift, by shaving my 4 yr-old beard off. Kind of a present for me too, since it's nice to feel her cheeks with mine again.


...and as a bonus, those mild abrasion marks on her upper inner thigh went away too...


----------



## Lola

Happiness= eating two tubs of Ben & Jerry’s at 2:35 am. Both non dairy but ridiculously tasty. Peanut butter half baked and Coffee Carmel Fudge. Trying to gain back the 15 pounds that I lost when I was really sick. (Not Covid) other issues. A little after midnight snack is always good. BTW I didn’t eat both tubs just half of each lol


----------



## Lola

HAPPY MOTHER’S DAY to all of your significant others🌹🌺🌼


----------



## vadsy

weird


----------



## jb welder

No, those pants are weird.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> HAPPY MOTHER’S DAY to all of your significant others🌹🌺🌼


Happy Mother's Day to you Lola. 
I hope your sons spoil you today.


----------



## SWLABR

jb welder said:


> No, those pants are weird.


You won't even buy a ladder...


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> You won't even buy a ladder...


Your pants are weird.

Mother's Day. Nice.


----------



## laristotle

People dumped their goldfish into lakes. Now the pets are football-sized and taking over


In fresh water, a goldfish freed is an invasive species which can live to be 25-years-old, weigh as much as four pounds and measure well over a foot long




nationalpost.com


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> People dumped their goldfish into lakes. Now the pets are football-sized and taking over
> 
> 
> In fresh water, a goldfish freed is an invasive species which can live to be 25-years-old, weigh as much as four pounds and measure well over a foot long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373489


Thank you for upping my learning curve. I knew they were in fresh water lakes but did not know the severity of the situation.


----------



## Kenmac

Here's one a friend of mine sent me earlier today:

"Duct Tape Use", then he added the comment "Red Green would be proud!" 

Story here: 

Airline passenger duct-taped to his seat after allegedly assaulting flight attendants









Airline passenger duct-taped to his seat after allegedly assaulting flight attendants - National | Globalnews.ca


Maxwell Berry, 22, was arrested on misdemeanor battery charges at Miami International Airport when the flight landed.




globalnews.ca


----------



## cheezyridr

Scientists Have Discovered How To Transform Water Into Metal


Science made water turn into a shiny, gold metal.




hypebeast.com


----------



## laristotle

PUBLIC ENEMY NO. 1: Peel Police spread 911 awareness by releasing ridiculous call


Peel Regional Police is once again reiterating the purpose of 9-1-1 because some people are still not getting it.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

dupli


----------



## laristotle

tripli


----------



## laristotle

Idiots with money.








Shredded Banksy painting sells at Sotheby auction for record-setting US$25.4 million


After 10 minutes of bidding, Banksy's 'Love Is in the Bin' sells at Sotheby's in London for more than 1,750% than it sold for just three years ago.




nationalpost.com


----------



## laristotle

duplicates happening again


----------



## laristotle

Body modification fan gets two fingers cut off to more closely resemble an alien


A man obsessed with looking like a 'black alien' is at it again.




torontosun.com


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Body modification fan gets two fingers cut off to more closely resemble an alien
> 
> 
> A man obsessed with looking like a 'black alien' is at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389357
> 
> View attachment 389358


I get that there are plenty of mental health problems out there, but those who are supposed to be medically trained shouldn't be enabling their delusions. 

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> I get that there are plenty of mental health problems out there, but those who are supposed to be medically trained shouldn't be enabling their delusions.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


i agree. it also saddens me that someone thinks so little of themselves that they would do something like that. just like those people who turn themselves into handicaps. it's a shame that society enables lunacy rather than treat it.


----------



## Diablo

Milkman said:


> I get that there are plenty of mental health problems out there, but those who are supposed to be medically trained shouldn't be enabling their delusions.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


from what I understand, ppl like that do a DIY hackjob on themselves, then go to a hospital /call an ambulance etc to get the job finished bc the dr's cant really say no at that point.
Apparently thats what some people have done to get other elective, unapproved body modifications done...castration etc.








FWIW, I dont think its a good idea and hope it doesnt give anyone here any ideas lol.


----------



## laristotle

Sometimes one may wish that some idiots grab a power drill for a DIY lobotomy.


----------



## JCSM

Not sure if it's still a thing, but the BME Pain Olympics used to be an organized competition of this type of thing. There are some things you can't unsee.


----------



## Paul Running

laristotle said:


> Sometimes one may wish that some idiots grab a power drill for a DIY lobotomy.


----------



## laristotle

Woman reportedly breastfed cat on plane


Incident took place in Nov. on Delta airlines flight from Syracuse to Atlanta




torontosun.com




_
“This woman had one of those, like, hairless cats swaddled up in a blanket so it looked like a baby,” flight attendant Ainsley Elizabeth said in video, according to Newsweek.

“Her shirt was up and she was trying to get the cat to latch and she wouldn’t put the cat back in the carrier.

“And the cat was screaming for its life.”

She said security met the flight “just to tell her that she couldn’t do that again, cause it was weird and gross.”_


----------



## laristotle

KFC customer finds entire chicken head in order


Do you prefer drumsticks, flats, or a full chicken head?




torontosun.com


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Hammerhands

laristotle said:


> Woman reportedly breastfed cat on plane
> 
> 
> Incident took place in Nov. on Delta airlines flight from Syracuse to Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“This woman had one of those, like, hairless cats swaddled up in a blanket so it looked like a baby,” flight attendant Ainsley Elizabeth said in video, according to Newsweek.
> 
> “Her shirt was up and she was trying to get the cat to latch and she wouldn’t put the cat back in the carrier.
> 
> “And the cat was screaming for its life.”
> 
> She said security met the flight “just to tell her that she couldn’t do that again, cause it was weird and gross.”_


It turns out that video was staged, not even a real plane. To be noted, the blinds are all down.


----------



## laristotle

Hammerhands said:


> It turns out that video was staged, not even a real plane. To be noted, the blinds are all down.


----------



## laristotle

Tesla owner blows up his 2013 Model S after seeing repair bill


Finnish man claims battery replacement would have cost at least $29,000, video nets over 5 million views




driving.ca


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Sneaky

I think this fits the weird news category, yet very heartwarming in the end.

Eagle-eyed Seattle hockey fan may have saved Canucks staffer's life with cancer alert


----------



## laristotle

Mud-covered ‘deceased female’ found by cops actually life-sized doll


Cops in the state of Georgia were left corpsing after a stiff discovery along a hiking trail late last week.




torontosun.com












Headless corpse found on beach turns out to be washed-up sex doll


"Maybe a fisherman’s wife found it in the cupboard and threw it overboard"




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

Cornhole is now a career option? You betcha, says a former teacher


Who knew cornhole, which involves tossing beanbags into a hole hollowed out of a wooden platform, could be so lucrative?




torontosun.com


----------



## cheezyridr

the part they don't tell you about in the article is, the first time she went to play cornhole, she was just as disappointed as the first time she went to the grand prix


----------



## laristotle

Florida drug user calls 911 to complain about 'fake' meth he bought


A drug user in Florida was charged after he called 911 to complain that the meth he had recently purchased was inferior.




torontosun.com




_He explained that he was an “experienced drug user” and because he’s used meth in the past, he “knew what it should feel like.

Turned out, Colucci may not be as experienced a drug user as he claimed because a field test by one of the deputies – as requested by Colucci – determined the baggies were indeed filled with actual, not fake, meth.

Colucci was charged with possession of methamphetamine and drug paraphernalia. His bond was set at $7,000.

The sheriff’s office, which posted on Facebook, “You just can’t make this stuff up!”_


----------



## laristotle

Woman Rescued After Falling in Toilet Trying to Get Phone

QUILCENE, Wash. (AP) —_ A woman who accidentally dropped her cellphone into the hole of an outhouse in a national forest and fell in while trying to retrieve it had to be rescued by firefighters in Washington state.

Brinnon Fire Department Chief Tim Manly said the woman, who was at the top of Mount Walker in the Olympic National Forest northwest of Seattle, had been using her phone when it fell into the toilet on Tuesday, The Kitsap Sun reported.

Manly said she disassembled the toilet seat and used dog leashes to try and get the phone and eventually used the leashes to tie herself off as she reached for it. That effort failed and she fell into the toilet headfirst.

“They didn’t work very well and in she went,” Manly said.

The woman was alone and tried to get out for 10 to 15 minutes. Reunited with her phone, she called 911, Manly said.

Responding firefighters passed her blocks to stand on to reach a harness, which they used to pull her out of the vault. The Brinnon Fire Department said the woman said she was uninjured.

She was washed down and “strongly encouraged to seek medical attention after being exposed to human waste, but she only wanted to leave,” the department said.

“I’ve been doing this for 40 years, and that was a first," Manly said._


----------



## Hammerhands

Body of co-pilot who exited plane mid-flight during emergency landing recovered in North Carolina neighborhood


Charles Hew Crooks, 23, who was not wearing a parachute, either jumped or fell from the plane, officials said.




www.nbcnews.com







> The body of a co-pilot who got off an aircraft mid-flight during an emergency landing near Raleigh, North Carolina, has been recovered, police said.
> 
> The co-pilot, identified as Charles Hew Crooks, 23, was not wearing a parachute, Wake County emergency management spokesperson Darshan Patel said at a Friday evening news conference. Authorities believe Crooks either jumped or fell out of the plane.


----------



## Paul Running

In 1881, a Chicago alderman named James Peevey described the beggars on his city streets as human “street obstructions.” Peevey was instrumental in pushing an ordinance through the city council that prohibited any person who is “diseased, maimed, mutilated, or in any way deformed, so as to be an unsightly or disgusting object” from being in the “public view.” A _Chicago Tribune_ piece the same year said Peevey “proposes to abolish the woman with two sick children who…grinds ‘Mollie Darling’ incessantly.”
For the crime of being “unsightly,” beggars could be charged anywhere from $1 to $50 — or up to about $1100 in today’s dollars. Those who weren’t able to pay were sent to poorhouses.


----------



## laristotle

99-Year Old Grandma's Dying Wish Was For There To Be A Giant D*ck On Her Grave


Catarina Orduña Pérez wanted to be remembered by her loved ones in a unique manner




www.thatviralfeed.com




_She died on 20 January 2021, and her family decided to honour her dying wish – if grandma wanted to have a giant d*ck on her grave then grandma was going to get a giant d*ck on her grave.

The nearly 600 pounds worth of genitalia has proved to be a hit with the locals ever since it was erected._


----------



## laristotle

Runner Comes Last In 400m Dash After His "Penis Came Out In The Middle Of The Race"


An athlete's penis came out during a race and caused quite a stir on social media. Fortunately, the runner sees the funny side of this unexpected, bizarre story.




thoughtnova.com




_"Perhaps I've explained myself poorly. His penis escaped out of the side of his shorts, and he had to hold it because it wasn't allowing him to run properly, which is normal when your dongle is swinging from side to side." _


----------



## laristotle

Woman Buys Husband $1,800 Sex Doll That Looks Like Her For When She’s Not In The Mood


----------



## laristotle

EAT OR BE EATEN: X-ray shows python inside cottonmouth snake


A python implanted with a tracker was eaten by a slightly larger cottonmouth snake at the Miami Zoo, according to a wild x-ray image.




torontosun.com


----------



## laristotle

You Looking at Me? Aussie Nightclub Bans Staring ‘Without Verbal Consent’


Your Destination Of pure Entertainment




www.yourdestinationnow.com




_Call the woke police. A nightclub in Sydney, Australia, has banned patrons from staring at each other unless the person gazing on another has been granted specific, prior verbal consent.

Failure to comply can result in ejection from the newly declared “safe space” and local law enforcement being called.

The venue has also discouraged people visiting if their “sole purpose” was to meet someone to “pick up.”

Club 77 is in the very heart of Australia’s biggest city and used staring as an example of an action that would be in contravention of its new safety and harassment policy.

The policy was made public earlier this month in an Instagram post with the club adding “safety officers” in pink vests would patrol the venue to strictly enforce the no-staring mandate.

Club 77 said it had updated its rules because it had recently, “attracted some people who do not share our values and ethics when it comes to club culture.”_


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## leftysg

laristotle said:


> Woman Rescued After Falling in Toilet Trying to Get Phone
> 
> QUILCENE, Wash. (AP) —_ A woman who accidentally dropped her cellphone into the hole of an outhouse in a national forest and fell in while trying to retrieve it had to be rescued by firefighters in Washington state.
> 
> Brinnon Fire Department Chief Tim Manly said the woman, who was at the top of Mount Walker in the Olympic National Forest northwest of Seattle, had been using her phone when it fell into the toilet on Tuesday, The Kitsap Sun reported.
> 
> Manly said she disassembled the toilet seat and used dog leashes to try and get the phone and eventually used the leashes to tie herself off as she reached for it. That effort failed and she fell into the toilet headfirst.
> 
> “They didn’t work very well and in she went,” Manly said.
> 
> The woman was alone and tried to get out for 10 to 15 minutes. Reunited with her phone, she called 911, Manly said.
> 
> Responding firefighters passed her blocks to stand on to reach a harness, which they used to pull her out of the vault. The Brinnon Fire Department said the woman said she was uninjured.
> 
> She was washed down and “strongly encouraged to seek medical attention after being exposed to human waste, but she only wanted to leave,” the department said.
> 
> “I’ve been doing this for 40 years, and that was a first," Manly said._


Who said hiking is a waste of time.


----------



## laristotle

Texas Business Owner Puts Up 'Now Hiring' Sign, Blunt 3 Words on Bottom Land Him in Hot Water


A different approach to hiring helped one Texas business get some attention, and perhaps some quality workers as well.




www.westernjournal.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587151916127109120


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Texas Business Owner Puts Up 'Now Hiring' Sign, Blunt 3 Words on Bottom Land Him in Hot Water
> 
> 
> A different approach to hiring helped one Texas business get some attention, and perhaps some quality workers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587151916127109120


He's in Texas. That's probably necessary.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> He's in Texas. That's probably necessary.


I'd never apply for that job. Not because I'm stupid, but because he probably is. And a jerk to boot.


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> I'd never apply for that job. Not because I'm stupid, but because he probably is. And a jerk to boot.


Well, I read the article and didn't really think he came off as a jerk. Sometimes the truth hurts, especially for those easily triggered and over sensitive.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> Texas Business Owner Puts Up 'Now Hiring' Sign, Blunt 3 Words on Bottom Land Him in Hot Water
> 
> 
> A different approach to hiring helped one Texas business get some attention, and perhaps some quality workers as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westernjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587151916127109120











This was the most recent ad my buddy ran. It made me chuckle


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


> He's in Texas. That's probably necessary.


Now THAT summary statement would likely get you doused with even hotter water in some places.

When I came into government, and worked in employment testing, I was waving the flag for assessing "managerial wisdom", and using it as one part of a constellation of criteria for hiring and promotion. At that point, we had a solid 15 years or more of research on the properties of wisdom, and development of instruments to measure it. And since one always wants both wisdom and courage in the people making decisions, why NOT assess wisdom.

Of course, the stumbling block is that you can't *call* it "wisdom". After all, who would want to be told, "I realize you've been working here for 20-some years, Mark, and you've learned a lot. But we're not hiring you for the management position because, while you're smart, you're just not very wise."?


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Now THAT summary statement would likely get you doused with even hotter water in some places.
> 
> When I came into government, and worked in employment testing, I was waving the flag for assessing "managerial wisdom", and using it as one part of a constellation of criteria for hiring and promotion. At that point, we had a solid 15 years or more of research on the properties of wisdom, and development of instruments to measure it. And since one always wants both wisdom and courage in the people making decisions, why NOT assess wisdom.
> 
> Of course, the stumbling block is that you can't *call* it "wisdom". After all, who would want to be told, "I realize you've been working here for 20-some years, Mark, and you've learned a lot. But we're not hiring you for the management position because, while you're smart, you're just not very wise."?


Yup, not a post I'm particularly proud of, but it's one of the states I have visited most frequently and it's not the easiest place to get good help.

WAY too many red hats for my tastes.

Nuff said.


----------



## Mark Brown

I still don't really see the problem. If I could exclude the hiring of stupid people just by making a sign, I would be all over that!

Instead I can eliminated the practice by hiring no one, that way I don't have to risk it. Imagine the prosperity a sign could bring.


----------



## Milkman

Mark Brown said:


> I still don't really see the problem. If I could exclude the hiring of stupid people just by making a sign, I would be all over that!
> 
> Instead I can eliminated the practice by hiring no one, that way I don't have to risk it. Imagine the prosperity a sign could bring.



I guess the point is, some things you know, but just can't say out loud.


----------



## Mark Brown

Milkman said:


> I guess the point is, some things you know, but just can't say out loud.


I think it is high time we just start saying them out loud personally. It would really go a long way


----------



## mhammer

The Kruger-Dunning effect dictates that the sign, whether one tolerates it or not, would not have any practical effect. There aren't very many under-informed, poor-thinking, dullards who perceive themselves as such.


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> The Kruger-Dunning effect dictates that the sign, whether one tolerates it or not, would not have any practical effect. There aren't very many under-informed, poor-thinking, dullards who perceive themselves as such.


Ok, no effect, so we'll call it a social commentary then, sort of a 1st amendment thing.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> The Kruger-Dunning effect dictates that the sign, whether one tolerates it or not, would not have any practical effect. There aren't very many under-informed, poor-thinking, dullards who perceive themselves as such.


Forget that, I know im dumb. I'm even dumb enough to tell other people!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Mark Brown said:


> Forget that, I know im dumb. I'm even dumb enough to tell other people!


Kruger and Dunning found that competent people tend to *under*estimate their abilities and performance, while incompetent people tend to *over*estimate them.

So, couthness aside, the sign may have been not only ineffective in keeping stupid applicants out, but counterproductive by deterring desirable candidates from applying.

Gotta watch that language!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Crap. I'm going to have to fire myself now.


----------



## JRtele

Milkman said:


> Yup, not a post I'm particularly proud of, but it's one of the states I have visited most frequently and it's not the easiest place to get good help.
> 
> WAY too many red hats for my tastes.
> 
> Nuff said.


Funny enough I’ve been there 4-5 times and have yet to have a negative encounter with locals. Only jackassery visible were Canadians at the counter on a flight back. Why anyone would be in a rush to leave Houston for Toronto is beyond me.

It’s definitely on my short list of retirement locations.


----------



## Milkman

JRtele said:


> Funny enough I’ve been there 4-5 times and have yet to have a negative encounter with locals. Only jackassery visible were Canadians at the counter on a flight back. Why anyone would be in a rush to leave Houston for Toronto is beyond me.
> 
> It’s definitely on my short list of retirement locations.



I've been to Texas more times than I can remember, probably 50 or more. Everybody has different experiences and impressions I suppose.

I do have some very good friends there, but there's not enough money or influence in the world to make me choose Houston (or anywhere else in Texas) over Toronto, and that's saying a lot. I wouldn't live in Toronto for all the tea in China.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Driver ‘seriously injured’ after being run over three times by own car


Woman, 45, was run over three times after she got out of her car and left the engine running




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Doug Gifford

Milkman said:


> …. I wouldn't live in Toronto for all the tea in China.


I've driven through Toronto and I've lived in Toronto in a variety of neighbourhoods. The Toronto you live in, if you live there, is much nicer than the Toronto you drive through if you don't.


----------



## laristotle

Elephants pass out after getting ‘drunk’ from a bunch of booze


Villagers in India were shocked to find a couple dozen elephants fast asleep on the ground after they got into large pots of mahua.




torontosun.com





_The people in the Keonjhar district suspect the giant animals got into their large pots of mahua, a traditional Indian liquor.

“We went into the jungle at around 6 a.m. to prepare mahua and found that all the pots were broken and the fermented water (was) missing,” local Naria Sethi told the Press Trust of India.

“We also found that the elephants were sleeping,” Sethi added. “They consumed the fermented water and got drunk.”

So drunk, in fact, the villagers were unable to wake the sleeping giants and had to call in wildlife officials who brought in drums to create enough of a racket to wake them up, the U.K. Times reported.

The elephants scattered following their rude awakening.

“They love it. It’s pure, it’s tasty, and it’s powerful,” he said. “When they smell it, they can poke their trunks into kitchens or break down walls to get to it.”

Satyanarayan added: “Once finished, they stagger back home, toppling the odd tree or house on the way.”_


----------



## laristotle

Idiot









Texas man falls to his death while dancing atop moving 18-wheeler


A Texas man is dead after the moving 18-wheeler he was dancing on top of drove under a bridge.




torontosun.com


----------



## AJ6stringsting

mhammer said:


> Whatever happened to disguising your voice, phoning and asking if someone has "Prince Albert in a can"?


What ever happened to filling a bag with dog poop and lighting it on fire, ringing the door bell and running off 😳


----------



## laristotle

Huge goldfish caught at French fishery


News that a rotund orange entity had finally been caught held the world's attention this week.




torontosun.com




_Nicknamed “The Carrot” for its bright orange colour, the goldfish weighs 67 pounds and 4 ounces (30.5 kg) and British fisherman Andy Hackett needed 25 minutes to reel in the brightly coloured catch.

After photographs were taken, The Carrot was released back into the water. _


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Huge goldfish caught at French fishery
> 
> 
> News that a rotund orange entity had finally been caught held the world's attention this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> torontosun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nicknamed “The Carrot” for its bright orange colour, the goldfish weighs 67 pounds and 4 ounces (30.5 kg) and British fisherman Andy Hackett needed 25 minutes to reel in the brightly coloured catch.
> 
> After photographs were taken, The Carrot was released back into the water. _
> View attachment 450191



Maybe I'm going to need a bigger tank....they're all watching me.....


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Hammerhands




----------



## Doug Gifford

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 450200


Ernie LOVES a gal who loves fishin'!


----------



## laristotle

Bill Gates Patent Gives Him 'Exclusive Rights' To 'Computerize' the Human Body - News Punch


A patent granted to Bill Gates awarded the self-appointed world health czar the"exclusive rights" to computerize human bodies and use them as local wireless networks.



newspunch.com




_Civil liberties groups have expressed outrage over Gates’s move to patent the human body. “Body parts, in this case skin, should not be in any way patentable,” said Jim Thomas of the ETC group, which monitors developments in technology. “There are big questions here about whether individuals will be able to refuse this technology if it is used in, for example, tracking devices.”

Klaus Schwab’s right hand man, Yuval Noah Harari, says there is no question that individuals will have no say whatsoever about refusing this technology. According to Harari, “The designer of life will no longer be god, the WEF are going to be the designers of the future of life.”

Harari also explains why Gates’ patent on the human body is so important. Gates was at the forefront of the computer science revolution, according to Harari, and he is also at the forefront of “the revolution in the biological sciences.” And guess what? According to Harari, Bill Gates’ two revolutions are about to merge._

Video


----------



## laristotle

‘Is That My Stripper Name?: Local News Broadcast Goes Off The Rails


Your Daily Station of Entertainment !!




www.stationgossip.com




_Things got wild Monday when local news anchors in Calgary gave their reporter an ‘elf name’ during a holiday segment.

Global News Calgary gave their viewers more than they bargained for when their anchor Dallas Flexhaug gave her colleague Linda Horton the name “Peaches Cookie Fingers,” only to have her reply by saying, “Ok what? Is that my stripper name?” Horton was on location as part of the ‘Morning of Giving’ segment and clearly hadn’t heard the part that explained this was her elf name.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602301239517417475_


----------



## laristotle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611368337333780483


----------

